# सामान्य मंच > मेरा भारत >  नक्कारखाना - भारत की प्रमुख समस्याओं पर स्वस्थ्य चर्चा

## Rated R

इस नक्कारखाने की  स्थापना मैंने इसलिए की है ताकि हम सभी सदस्य खुलकर   भारत के प्रमुख मुद्दों जैसे आतंकवाद , भ्रष्टाचार  पर स्वस्थ्य चर्चा कर  सके .        :Tiranga:

----------


## Rated R

जैसा की आप सभी जानते ही है की हाल-फिलहाल में ही अमेरिका ने ओसामा बिन लादेन को मौत के घाट उतार दिया था.

तो आइये सभी चर्चा करे की जिस काम अमेरिका ने सात समुन्दर पार रहकर भी अंजाम दे दिया वो भारत एक पडोसी देश होने के बाद भी क्यूँ नहीं कर पाया !

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्र भारत मैं वोट बेंक के कारण मुस्लिम तुसटीकर्ण के लिए  राजेनेतिक पार्टिया एक्शन लेने मैं पकिस्तान के विरुद्ध डरती है.
नही तो पकिस्तान की कोई ओकात नही है  की वो किसी भी चीज मैं भारत से मुकाबला कर सके.

----------


## Rated R

> मित्र भारत मैं वोट बेंक के कारण मुस्लिम तुसटीकर्ण के लिए  राजेनेतिक पार्टिया एक्शन लेने मैं पकिस्तान के विरुद्ध डरती है.
> नही तो पकिस्तान की कोई ओकात नही है  की वो किसी भी चीज मैं भारत से मुकाबला कर सके.


मेरा मानना है की इसका सबसे बड़ा सबसे बड़ा कारण है परमाणु बम ! पाकिस्तान के पास भी भारत की ही तरह परमाणु बम है .
भारतीय सेना के एक वरिष्ठ सदस्य ने कुछ दिनों पहले ही एक अख़बार को दिए गए सात्सक्षर  में ये बात कबूली थी .

उनका मानना है की अगर भारत पाकिस्तान की सीमा-रेखा में घुसकर कुछ कारवाई करेगा तो पकिस्तान के पास भी एक ठोस कारण होगा भारत के ऊपर परमाणु बम गिराने का . और परमाणु बम यानी महाविनाश .


उनका मानना था की अगर हम अपने शहर दिल्ली और चंडीगढ़ को चाकू  की नोक पर रखे तभी ये संभव है.

----------


## Krish13

मित्र आप पड़ोस की बात छोड़िये हमारी सरकार तो अपने ही देश मे आतंकवादियोँ का कुछ नही कर पा रही है 
संसद हमले का मास्टर माइंड अफजल गुरु जिसे अदालत ने फाँसी की सजा तो सुना दी पर शायद वो हमारे देश के नेताओँ का बहनोई लगता है इसीलिये उसे फाँसी पर नही लटका रहे है।

----------


## forum123

> मित्र भारत मैं वोट बेंक के कारण मुस्लिम तुसटीकर्ण के लिए  राजेनेतिक पार्टिया एक्शन लेने मैं पकिस्तान के विरुद्ध डरती है.
> नही तो पकिस्तान की कोई ओकात नही है  की वो किसी भी चीज मैं भारत से मुकाबला कर सके.


ऐसी बात नही है पाकिस्तान को कम ना आको मित्र उनके पास १०० से ज्यादा परमाणु हथियार है (और वै ऐसा जरुर करेंगे युद्ध हुआ तो) अगर वो उनका प्रयोग करेंगे तो हमे भि बहोत ज्यादा नुकसान उठाना पडेगा बेवजह जाने जाएंगी . रही बात अमेरिका के हमले कि तो पाकिस्तान चाहे भी तो उनपर सीधा हमला नही कर सकता है नाही कोई मिसाईल वहाँ तक पोहच पाएगा . उन्हे उनके पैसे कि भी जरुरत है . अगर हम इस प्रकार कुछ करते है तो पहला तो वो हला मचाएंगे कि हमने पहल कि है दुसरा के आज पाकव्याप्त काश्मिर मे चिनी सेना मौजुद है.

----------


## Rated R

akhilish001 जी आपकी बात तो सच है लेकिन हिंदी में लिखते तो पढने में आसानी होती .

----------


## Rated R

> मित्र आप पड़ोस की बात छोड़िये हमारी सरकार तो अपने ही देश मे आतंकवादियोँ का कुछ नही कर पा रही है 
> संसद हमले का मास्टर माइंड अफजल गुरु जिसे अदालत ने फाँसी की सजा तो सुना दी पर शायद वो हमारे देश के नेताओँ का बहनोई लगता है इसीलिये उसे फाँसी पर नही लटका रहे है।


पता नहीं क्या हो रहा है इनके साथ  .
अफज़ल गुरु और कसाब दोनों के खिलाफ भारत के पास ठोस सबूत है लेकिन ....

पता नहीं इन्हें सरकारी दामादों की तरह क्यों सुविधाए दी जा रही है .  इन्हें तो अब फांसी दे देनी चाहिए ताकि उपरवाले की अदालत में भी इनके खिलाफ कारवाई   हो सके .

----------


## Rated R

> ऐसी बात नही है पाकिस्तान को कम ना आको मित्र उनके पास १०० से ज्यादा परमाणु हथियार है (और वै ऐसा जरुर करेंगे युद्ध हुआ तो) अगर वो उनका प्रयोग करेंगे तो हमे भि बहोत ज्यादा नुकसान उठाना पडेगा बेवजह जाने जाएंगी . *******


हाँ यहीं तो मैं कहना चाहता हूँ.
साथ ही  अमेरिका पाकिस्तान से कोसो दूर है और वहां तक किसी मिसाइल को नहीं दागा जा सकता है .

----------


## sangita_sharma

> जैसा की आप सभी जानते ही है की हाल-फिलहाल में ही अमेरिका ने ओसामा बिन लादेन को मौत के घाट उतार दिया था.
> 
> तो आइये सभी चर्चा करे की जिस काम अमेरिका ने सात समुन्दर पार रहकर भी अंजाम दे दिया वो भारत एक पडोसी देश होने के बाद भी क्यूँ नहीं कर पाया !


मेरे मन में भी यही सवाल हे आहे अमेरिका ने पकिस्तान को न जाने कितने अरब डॉलर की सहायता दी इसीलिए उस बुड्ढे हो चुके ओसामा को पकिस्तान ने ...............हलाल करवा दिया

----------


## devvrat

एन.जी.ओ. यानि गेर-सरकारी संगठन कितने दूध के धुले है| इन पर सरकार व स्थानीय समाज की नजर जरुरी है|

----------


## devvrat

*एन.जी.ओ. यानि गेर-सरकारी संगठन कितने दूध के धुले है| इन पर सरकार की नजर जरुरी है इनके द्वारा प्राप्त(आय) व जारी(व्यय) किये गए किये गए किये धन व सम्पतियो का भारतीय लेखा व परीक्षक (महालेखाकार, एजी./ सी.ऐ.जी.) द्वारा प्रति-वर्ष**ओपचारिक अंकेक्षण होना चाहिए; साथ ही जिस क्षेत्र में इनके द्वारा गतिविधिया जारी की जाती है; कार्य करवाए जाते है| उस क्षेत्र के लोगो द्वारा उनका वार्षिक सामाजिक अंकेक्षण भी होना चाहिए| जिस प्रकार पंचायती राज संस्थाओं का किया जाता है|
अंकेक्षण से छूट होने के कारण अनेक संगठन राष्ट्र विरोधी, समाज विरोधी गतिविधियों में लिप्त है|*
*मानवाधिकार के नाम पर आतंकवादियों की वकालत करते है* 
*अल्पसंख्यक के नाम पर जेहादिया का बचाव करते है* 
*पर्यावरण के नाम पर देश विकास की बड़ी-बड़ी योजनाओं में बाधक बनते है*

----------


## devvrat

*गरीबों के पैसों से आंदोलन!*





अमर उजाला से स-आभार 

*Story Update : Saturday, March 03, 2012    10:27 PM*




प्रधानमंत्री ने अपने खास उदारवादी अंदाज में गैरसरकारी संस्थाओं (एनजीओ) को फटकार क्या लगाई कि हाय-दुहाई मच गई। वही संस्थाएं जो बेझिझक आरोप लगाती हैं राजनीतिकों पर, पत्रकारों पर, उद्योगपतियों पर और न जाने किस किस पर। जब उनकी बारी आई, तो हल्ला मचाना शुरू कर दिया। क्या सिर्फ एनजीओ ही हैं इस विशाल देश में, जो दूध के धुले हैं? क्या उनसे इतना भी नहीं पूछा जा सकता कि उनके पास इतने पैसे आते कहां से हैं, जिससे वे वर्षों तक आंदोलन चला सकते हैं?
प्रधानमंत्री ने किसी का नाम लेकर इलजाम नहीं लगाया। उन्होंने सिर्फ इतना कहा कि कुडनकुलम के परमाणु बिजली घर के विरोध में जो आंदोलन चल रहा है, उसको चलाने के लिए विदेशों से पैसा आया है। हो गई, जनाब चोर की दाढ़ी में तिनका वाली बात। सबने कहना शुरू कर दिया, हमने नहीं लिया।
इनमें से एक व्यक्ति के साथ मेरी बातचीत हुई पिछले सप्ताह एक भेंट के दौरान। जब इस महाशय से एंकर ने साफ शब्दों में पूछा, आप सिर्फ यह बताएं कि आपके पास पैसे आते कहां से हैं, तो वह बौखला गए। 
कहने लगे,हमें किसी विदेशी एनजीओ से पैसा नहीं मिलता, हमें पैसा मिलता है गरीब मछुआरों से, दलित महिलाओं से, गरीब किसानों से। उनकी यह बात सुनकर मेरे कान खड़े हो गए। गरीबों से इतना पैसा कि एक पूरे साल आंदोलन चला सकें कुडनकुलम में? जिन लोगों के पास दो वक्त की रोटी मुश्किल से होती है, उनके पास कहां से आया इतना धन? 
मजे की बात तो यह है कि मैंने जब भी किसी एनजीओ से मालूम करने की कोशिश की है कि उनका पैसा आता कहां से है, तो हमेशा जवाब यही मिलता है कि उनका पैसा गरीबों से आता है। मेधा पाटकर की संस्था से मुझे बिलकुल इन्हीं शब्दों में जवाब मिला, जब मैंने कुछ महीने पहले मालूम करने की कोशिश की कि मेधा जी की हवाई यात्राओं का खर्च कौन उठाता है। वह आज अगर मुंबई में हल्ला मचाती दिखती हैं, तो कल दिखेंगी भुवनेश्वर या तिरुवनंतपुरम में और अगले दिन कहीं और। आजकल सस्ती से सस्ती फ्लाइट का किराया हजारों में होता है। इतना पैसा क्या गरीबों से आता है? 
मुझे उनके जैसे लोगों से शिकायत है कि उनके आंदोलन हमेशा होते हैं उन योजनाओं के विरोध में, जिनसे इस देश की गरीब जनता को लाभ हो सकता है। बिजली के न होने से सबसे ज्यादा परेशान होते हैं इस देश के वे नागरिक, जो सबसे गरीब तबके में गिने जाते हैं। इसलिए कि इनके पास इंवर्टर खरीदने की ताकत नहीं होती। मेरी दूसरी शिकायत इनसे यह है कि ये उन योजनाओं में अड़ंगे लगाते हैं, जिन पर आधे से ज्यादा काम हो चुका होता है। 
मसलन, नर्मदा बचाओ आंदोलन के द्वारा एक दशक तक उस योजना को रोके रखा गया, जिस पर जनता के करोड़ों रुपये लग चुके थे। बिलकुल ऐसा ही कुछ हो रहा है कुडनकुलम में। परमाणु बिजली घर के अगर इतने खिलाफ थे वहां के लोग, तो क्यों नहीं इस योजना में निवेश होने से पहले आवाज उठाई? क्यों अब हल्ला हो रहा है, जब बिजली घर पूरी तरह से तैयार है बिजली पैदा करने के लिए?
आंदोलनकारियों से पूछा गया है यह सवाल बहुत बार और उनका जवाब अकसर होता है कि जापान के फुकुशिमा दाइची वाले हादसे के बाद परमाणु बिजली घरों के खतरों की ओर ध्यान गया है। लेकिन यह नहीं समझ पाए हैं ये लोग कि अगर सुनामी न आती, तो शायद कुछ नहीं होता फुकुशिमा दाइची को, बावजूद इसके कि इसे दशकों पुरानी तकनीकों से बनाया गया था। 
इतना खतरा होता अगर परमाणु बिजली से, तो फ्रांस जैसे मुल्क क्यों 70 फीसदी बिजली पैदा करता है परमाणु बिजली घरों से? कितने हादसों की खबर है उस देश से?
रही बात विदेशों से पैसा आने की, तो यकीन मानिए कि प्रधानमंत्री ने जो कहा, वह सौ प्रतिशत सच है। हमारे देश की जो एनजीओ संस्थाएं हैं, उनके पास हर साल करोड़ों रुपये आते हैं विदेशी हमदर्दों से। कभी पर्यावरण के नाम पर, कभी गरीबी हटाने के नाम पर, तो कभी धर्म-मजहब के नाम पर। इस धन को अकसर इस्तेमाल किया जाता है बड़ी-बड़ी योजनाओं को रोकने के लिए, जिनसे देश का विकास हो सके, जिनसे देश की गरीबी कम हो सके। 
ऐसा करने में एनजीओ संस्थाएं सफल होती हैं इस आधार पर, क्योंकि वे बनी हैं जनता की सेवा करने के लिए और वे हर तरह से बेदाग हैं। शायद यह पहला मौका है, जब इस देश के किसी बड़े राजनेता ने उन्हें आड़े हाथों लिया है। शाबाश प्रधानमंत्री जी

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*हैदराबाद में मजलिस पार्टी के विधायक दल के नेता अकबरुद्दीन ओवैसी ने  शहर में राम नवमी के अवसर पर निकलने वाली शोभा यात्रा को अनुमति ना देने की  प्रशासन से माँग की है| ओवैसी का कहना है की इस बार ईद मिलाद-उन-नवी का  उत्सव होली के त्यौहार के आसपास ही है और उसी के कुछ दिन के बाद ही राम  नवमी का उत्सव है जिससे शहर में दंगो की स्थिति पैदा हो सकती है|
  ओवैसी की इस मांग से शहर के हिंदुओं में अत्यधिक रोष है और वही  हिंदूवादी संघठनो ने इसकी कड़ी निंदा की| इस मुद्दे पर शहर के युवा नेता  राजा सिंह ने कहा कि एक ओर ओवैसी प्रशासन से ईद मिलाद-उन-नवी के भव्य  आयोज़न में सहयोग की अपील कर रहे है वही दूसरी ओर रामनवमी ओर हनुमान जयंती  पर पाबंदी की माँग कर रहे है| राजा ने कहा की पुराने शहर में मुस्लिम  लीग का गुंडा राज चल रहा है जिसमें कांग्रेस बराबर की भागीदारी रही है|  उन्होंने कहा की कोई भी राम नवमी ओर हनुमान जयंती मनाने से उन्हें नहीं रोक  सकता|
  राजा सिंह जी ने शहर की स्थिति बताते हुए कहा की सरकार हिंदू विरोधी  कार्य करने में लिप्त है जिसका ताजा उदाहरण चार मीनार के पास स्थित  भाग्यलक्ष्मी जी के मंदिर पर ‘आरती के समय घंटे’ बजाने पर रोक है; जिसके  लिए प्रशासन ने दो कांस्टेबल भी भक्तों को घंटे-घन्टी बजाने से रोकने के  लिए लगाये है!

*
*इस विषय पर हिंदू महासभा के प्रदेश अध्यक्ष श्री जयपाल नयाल ने कहा कि  ये माँग ना सिर्फ निंदा योग्य है बल्कि राष्ट्रभावना के विरुद्ध है, राम  नवमी का उत्सव ना सिर्फ हिंदुओं का उत्सव है बल्कि यह पूरे भारत वर्ष का  उत्सव है जो की भारतीय पुण्य भूमि के गौरान्वित इतिहास को दर्शाता है|*
*वही इस मुद्दे पर भाजपा के नगर कार्यकारिणी सदस्य नरेश अवस्थी ने इसे  राजनितिक लाभ उठाने का प्रयास बताया| उन्होंने कहा कि ये माँग हिंदुओं एवं  मुस्लिमो के बीच ईर्ष्या की भावना पैदा करने के लिए की गयी है ओर उन्होंने  गृह मंत्री से इस माँग पर तत्काल कार्यवाही की अपील की है और कहा की राम  नवमी का उत्सव इस बार ही पहले की तरह ही धूमधाम से मनाया जायेगा|
*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> *दिल्ली में कट्टरपंथी रच रहे हैं**रिहायशी इलाकों से* *हिन्दुओं को* *उजाड़ने की साजिश*स्रोत: Panchjanya - Weekly तारीख: 2/25/2012 5:32:47 पम
> *अरुण कुमार सिंह द्वारा प्रकाशित लेख के अंश
> * नेता कल्बे जव्वाद लखनऊ से दिल्ली आए और उनके नेतृत्व में कांग्रेस मुख्यालय 24, अकबर रोड के सामने मुसलमानों ने प्रदर्शन किया।
> *दरअसल, पूरा मामला कालोनी के कुछ और सरकारी भूखंडों पर अवैध कब्जे की नीयत पर टिका है। कालोनी में कनाती मस्जिद, बड़ी कर्बला, छोटी कर्बला और नक्कारखाना भी है। कनाती मस्जिद संरक्षित सम्पत्ति है, फिर भी उस पर मुसलमानों ने कब्जा कर रखा है। बड़ी कर्बला कानूनन उनकी है। बड़ी कर्बला के साथ लगी छोटी कर्बला सरकारी भूमि है। किंतु 2011 में बड़ी कर्बला और छोटी कर्बला के बीच की दीवार को तोड़कर छोटी कर्बला पर जबरन कब्जा कर लिया गया। 15 जनवरी 2012 को उसी भूमि पर एक ऊंचा इस्लामी झंडा गाड़ दिया गया है। 
> शहरी विकास मंत्रालय के भूमि एवं विकास कार्यालय, निर्माण भवन, नई दिल्.दरगाह-शाहे- मरदान के आसपास की भूमि भी सरकारी है।**
> *





> *दिल्ली में कट्टरपंथी रच रहे हैं**रिहायशी इलाकों से* *हिन्दुओं को* *उजाड़ने की साजिश*स्रोत: Panchjanya - Weekly तारीख: 2/25/2012 5:32:47 पम
> *अरुण कुमार सिंह द्वारा प्रकाशित लेख के अंश
> *(3)
> *अंजुमन हैदरी की चालाकी
> **नक्कारखाना भी दिल्ली विकास प्राधिकरण, (डीडीए) की जमीन पर है। किंतु अंजुमन हैदरी गजट नोटिफिकेशन 1975 के आधार पर उपरोक्त सभी जगहों को अपनी होने का दावा करती है। इसी आधार पर अंजुमन हैदरी ने 2005 में दिल्ली उच्च न्यायालय में एक मुकदमा दायर किया। मुकदमे में नई दिल्ली नगर पालिका परिषद (एनडीएमसी) को वादी बनाया गया। जबकि एनडीएमसी उपरोक्त भूखंडों की मात्र देखरेख करती है। सारे भूखंड तो शहरी विकास .**लान के तहत इन भूखंडों का क्या उपयोग है। इस मामले की अगली सुनवाई 12 मार्च, 2012 को होगी।*





> *दिल्ली में कट्टरपंथी रच रहे हैं**रिहायशी इलाकों से* *हिन्दुओं को* *उजाड़ने की साजिश*स्रोत: Panchj*.**रहा है। इस कारण स्थानीय हिन्दुओं में बड़ा आक्रोश है।*


*भारतीय मिडिया में ये खबरें कभी नहीं दिखाई गई होंगी!!!*

----------


## SUNIL1107

हद हो गई इंसानियत की भैया अब तो........ क्या हो गया है हमारे नेताओं को बिलकुल भी देशभक्ति की भावना नहीं रही ! सरासर राष्ट्र विरोधी कार्यों में लिप्त होते जा रहे हैं !

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> हद हो गई इंसानियत की भैया अब तो........ क्या हो गया है हमारे नेताओं को बिलकुल भी देशभक्ति की भावना नहीं रही ! सरासर राष्ट्र विरोधी कार्यों में लिप्त होते जा रहे हैं !


*अब तो हालत ये है की अगर उनकी तारीफ करें फिर तो हम सत्य बोल रहे हैं और फिर तो हमारी आवाज जनता की आवाज है!
लेकिन अगर उनकी पोल खोलें या उन्हें गाली दें, फिर ये उनके विरोधियों की चाल है!*

----------


## RANAJI1982

ओ जी इन **लो को नर्क मे भी जगह नही मिलेगी

----------


## jaan_jaanam2000

mere dosto hame koi jarurat nahi he pakistan ke parmanu bomb se darne ki  roj roj darna in aantki attec se isse to baheter he maar daale in kamino ko or firse pura hindustan banale jay hind

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

कुछ तथ्य ......

-सुज़ाना अरुंधती रॉय, प्रणव रॉय (एनडीटीवी) की भांजी हैं।(नेहरु डायनेस्टी टीवी- NDTV)
-अरुंधति एक संस्था के लिए भी कम करती है उसका नाम है जस्टिस फॉर अफजल गुरु" 
- इस संस्था के मेम्बर है प्रशांत भूषण, संदीप पांडे,शबनम हाशमी, हर्ष मंदर, अरुणा रॉय आदि 
- हर्ष मंदार, शबनम हाशमी, अरुणा रॉय एक सरकारी संगठन NAC के सदस्य है जिसने हिन्दू विरोधी सांप्रदायिक हिंसा बिल का निर्माण किया
-प्रणव रॉय “*काउंसिल ऑन फ़ॉरेन रिलेशन्स*” के इंटरनेशनल सलाहकार बोर्ड के सदस्य हैं।
-इसी बोर्ड के एक अन्य सदस्य हैं मुकेश अम्बानी।
-प्रणव रॉय की पत्नी हैं राधिका रॉय।
-राधिका रॉय, बृन्दा करात की बहन हैं।
-बृन्दा करात, *प्रकाश करात* (CPI) की पत्नी हैं।

*-प्रकाश करात* चेन्नै के “डिबेटिंग क्लब” *ग्रुप* के सदस्य थे।
-एन राम, पी चिदम्बरम और मैथिली शिवरामन भी इस *ग्रुप* के सदस्य थे।
-इस *ग्रुप* ने एक पत्रिका शुरु की थी “रैडिकल रीव्यू”।

-CPI(M) के एक वरिष्ठ नेता सीताराम येचुरी की पत्नी हैं *सीमा चिश्ती।*
-*सीमा चिश्ती* इंडियन एक्सप्रेस की “रेजिडेण्ट एडीटर” हैं।
-*बरखा दत्त* NDTV में काम करती हैं।
-बरखा दत्त की माँ हैं श्रीमती *प्रभा दत्त।*
-प्रभा दत्त *हिन्दुस्तान टाइम्स* की मुख्य रिपोर्टर थीं।
-*राजदीप सरदेसाई* पहले NDTV में थे, अब CNN-IBN के हैं (दोनों ही मुस्लिम + ईसाई supporter  चैनल हैं)।
-राजदीप सरदेसाई की पत्नी हैं *सागरिका घोष।*
*-सागरिका घोष* के पिता हैं दूरदर्शन के पूर्व महानिदेशक भास्कर घोष।
-*सागरिका घोष* की आंटी रूमा पॉल हैं।
-रूमा पॉल उच्चतम न्यायालय की पूर्व न्यायाधीश हैं।
-सागरिका घोष की दूसरी आंटी अरुंधती घोष हैं।
-अरुंधती घोष संयुक्त राष्ट्र में भारत की स्थाई प्रतिनिधि हैं।
-CNN-IBN का “ग्लोबल बिजनेस नेटवर्क” (GBN) से व्यावसायिक समझौता है।
-GBN टर्नर इंटरनेशनल और नेटवर्क-18 की एक कम्पनी है।
*-NDTV भारत का एकमात्र चैनल है को “अधिकृत रूप से” पाकिस्तान में दिखाया जाता है।*
-दिलीप डिसूज़ा PIPFD (Pakistan-India Peoples’ Forum for Peace and Democracy) के सदस्य हैं।
-दिलीप डिसूज़ा के पिता हैं जोसेफ़ बेन डिसूज़ा।
-जोसेफ़ बेन डिसूज़ा महाराष्ट्र सरकार के पूर्व सचिव रह चुके हैं।

-तीस्ता सीतलवाड भी PIPFD की सदस्य हैं।
-तीस्ता सीतलवाड के पति हैं जावेद आनन्द।
-जावेद आनन्द एक कम्पनी सबरंग कम्युनिकेशन और एक संस्था “मुस्लिम फ़ॉर सेकुलर डेमोक्रेसी” चलाते हैं।
-इस संस्था के प्रवक्ता हैं जावेद अख्तर।
-जावेद अख्तर की पत्नी हैं शबाना आज़मी।

-करण थापर ITV के मालिक हैं।
-ITV बीबीसी के लिये कार्यक्रमों का भी निर्माण करती है।
-करण थापर के पिता थे जनरल प्राणनाथ थापर (1962 का चीन युद्ध इन्हीं के नेतृत्व में हारा गया था)।
-करण थापर बेनज़ीर भुट्टो और ज़रदारी के बहुत अच्छे मित्र हैं।
-करण थापर के मामा की शादी नयनतारा सहगल से हुई है।
-नयनतारा सहगल, विजयलक्ष्मी पंडित की बेटी हैं।
-विजयलक्ष्मी पंडित, जवाहरलाल नेहरू की बहन हैं।

-मेधा पाटकर नर्मदा बचाओ आन्दोलन की मुख्य प्रवक्ता और कार्यकर्ता हैं।
-नबाआं को मदद मिलती है पैट्रिक मेकुल्ली से जो कि “इंटरनेशनल रिवर्स नेटवर्क (IRN)” संगठन में हैं।
-अंगना चटर्जी IRN की बोर्ड सदस्या हैं।
-अंगना चटर्जी PROXSA (Progressive South Asian Exchange Network) की भी सदस्या हैं।
-PROXSA संस्था, FOIL (Friends of Indian Leftist) से पैसा पाती है।
-अंगना चटर्जी के पति हैं रिचर्ड शेपायरो।
-FOIL के सह-संस्थापक हैं अमेरिकी वामपंथी बिजू मैथ्यू।
-राहुल बोस (अभिनेता) खालिद अंसारी के रिश्ते में हैं।
-खालिद अंसारी “मिड-डे” पब्लिकेशन के अध्यक्ष हैं।
-खालिद अंसारी एमसी मीडिया लिमिटेड के भी अध्यक्ष हैं।
-खालिद अंसारी, अब्दुल हमीद अंसारी के पिता हैं।
-अब्दुल हमीद अंसारी कांग्रेसी हैं।
-एवेंजेलिस्ट ईसाई और हिन्दुओं के खास आलोचक जॉन दयाल मिड-डे के दिल्ली संस्करण के प्रभारी हैं।

-नरसिम्हन राम (यानी एन राम) दक्षिण के प्रसिद्ध अखबार “द हिन्दू” के मुख्य सम्पादक हैं।
-एन राम की पहली पत्नी का नाम है सूसन।
-सूसन एक आयरिश हैं जो भारत में ऑक्सफ़ोर्ड पब्लिकेशन की इंचार्ज हैं।
-विद्या राम, एन राम की पुत्री हैं, वे भी एक पत्रकार हैं।
-एन राम की हालिया पत्नी मरियम हैं।
-त्रिचूर में आयोजित कैथोलिक बिशपों की एक मीटिंग में एन राम, जेनिफ़र अरुल और केएम रॉय ने भाग लिया है।
-जेनिफ़र अरुल, NDTV की दक्षिण भारत की प्रभारी हैं।
-जबकि केएम रॉय “द हिन्दू” के संवाददाता हैं।
-केएम रॉय “मंगलम” पब्लिकेशन के सम्पादक मंडल सदस्य भी हैं।
-मंगलम ग्रुप पब्लिकेशन एमसी वर्गीज़ ने शुरु किया है।
-केएम रॉय को “ऑल इंडिया कैथोलिक यूनियन लाइफ़टाइम अवार्ड” से सम्मानित किया गया है।
-“ऑल इंडिया कैथोलिक यूनियन” के राष्ट्रीय उपाध्यक्ष हैं जॉन दयाल।
-जॉन दयाल “ऑल इंडिया क्रिश्चियन काउंसिल”(AICC) के सचिव भी हैं।
-AICC के अध्यक्ष हैं डॉ जोसेफ़ डिसूज़ा।
-जोसेफ़ डिसूज़ा ने “दलित फ़्रीडम नेटवर्क” की स्थापना की है।
-दलित फ़्रीडम नेटवर्क की सहयोगी संस्था है “ऑपरेशन मोबिलाइज़ेशन इंडिया” (OM India)।
-OM India के दक्षिण भारत प्रभारी हैं कुमार स्वामी।
-कुमार स्वामी कर्नाटक राज्य के मानवाधिकार आयोग के सदस्य भी हैं।
-OM India के उत्तर भारत प्रभारी हैं मोजेस परमार।
-OM India का लक्ष्य दुनिया के उन हिस्सों में चर्च को मजबूत करना है, जहाँ वे अब तक नहीं पहुँचे हैं।
-OMCC दलित फ़्रीडम नेटवर्क (DFN) के साथ काम करती है।
-DFN के सलाहकार मण्डल में विलियम आर्मस्ट्रांग शामिल हैं।
-विलियम  आर्मस्ट्रांग, कोलोरेडो (अमेरिका) के पूर्व सीनेटर हैं और वर्तमान में  कोलोरेडो क्रिश्चियन यूनिवर्सिटी के प्रेसीडेण्ट हैं। यह यूनिवर्सिटी विश्व  भर में ईसा के प्रचार हेतु मुख्य रणनीतिकारों में शुमार की जाती है।
-DFN के सलाहकार मंडल में उदित राज भी शामिल हैं।
-उदित राज के जोसेफ़ पिट्स के अच्छे मित्र भी हैं।
-जोसेफ़ पिट्स ने ही नरेन्द्र मोदी को वीज़ा न देने के लिये कोंडोलीज़ा राइस से कहा था।
-जोसेफ़ पिट्स “कश्मीर फ़ोरम” के संस्थापक भी हैं।
-उदित राज भारत सरकार के नेशनल इंटीग्रेशन काउंसिल (राष्ट्रीय एकता परिषद) के सदस्य भी हैं।
-उदित राज कश्मीर पर बनी एक अन्तर्राष्ट्रीय समिति के सदस्य भी हैं।
-सुहासिनी हैदर, सुब्रह्मण्यम स्वामी की पुत्री हैं।
-सुहासिनी हैदर, सलमान हैदर की पुत्रवधू हैं।
-सलमान हैदर, भारत के पूर्व विदेश सचिव रह चुके हैं, चीन में राजदूत भी रह चुके हैं।

-रामोजी ग्रुप के मुखिया हैं रामोजी राव।
-रामोजी राव “ईनाडु” (सर्वाधिक खपत वाला तेलुगू अखबार) के संस्थापक हैं।
-रामोजी राव ईटीवी के भी मालिक हैं।
-रामोजी राव चन्द्रबाबू नायडू के परम मित्रों में से हैं।

-डेक्कन क्रॉनिकल के चेयरमैन हैं टी वेंकटरमन रेड्डी।
-रेड्डी साहब कांग्रेस के पूर्व राज्यसभा सदस्य हैं।
-एमजे अकबर डेक्कन क्रॉनिकल और एशियन एज के सम्पादक हैं।
-एमजे अकबर कांग्रेस विधायक भी रह चुके हैं।
-एमजे अकबर की पत्नी हैं मल्लिका जोसेफ़।
-एम जे अकबर अब प्रभु चावला की जगह सीधी बात मे आते है ! 
-मल्लिका जोसेफ़, टाइम्स ऑफ़ इंडिया में कार्यरत हैं।

-वाय सेमुअल राजशेखर रेड्डी आंध्रप्रदेश के मुख्यमंत्री हैं।
-सेमुअल रेड्डी के पिता राजा रेड्डी ने पुलिवेन्दुला में एक डिग्री कालेज व एक पोलीटेक्नीक कालेज की स्थापना की।
-सेमुअल  रेड्डी ने कहा है कि आंध्रा लोयोला कॉलेज में पढ़ाई के दौरान वे इतने  प्रभावित हुए कि उन्होंने उक्त दोनों कॉलेज लोयोला समूह को दान में दे  दिये।
-सेमुअल रेड्डी की बेटी हैं शर्मिला।
-शर्मिला की शादी  हुई है “अनिल कुमार” से। अनिल कुमार भी एक धर्म-परिवर्तित ईसाई हैं  जिन्होंने “अनिल वर्ल्ड एवेंजेलिज़्म” नामक संस्था शुरु की और वे एक सक्रिय  एवेंजेलिस्ट (कट्टर ईसाई धर्म प्रचारक) हैं।
-सेमुअल रेड्डी के पुत्र जगन रेड्डी युवा कांग्रेस नेता हैं।
-जगन रेड्डी “जगति पब्लिकेशन प्रा. लि.” के चेयरमैन हैं।
-भूमना करुणाकरा रेड्डी, सेमुअल रेड्डी की करीबी हैं।
-करुणाकरा रेड्डी, तिरुमला तिरुपति देवस्थानम की चेयरमैन हैं।
-चन्द्रबाबू नायडू ने आरोप लगाया था कि “लैंको समूह” को जगति पब्लिकेशन्स में निवेश करने हेतु दबाव डाला गया था।
-लैंको कम्पनी समूह, एल श्रीधर का है।
-एल श्रीधर, एल राजगोपाल के भाई हैं।
-एल राजगोपाल, पी उपेन्द्र के दामाद हैं।
-पी उपेन्द्र केन्द्र में कांग्रेस के मंत्री रह चुके हैं।
-सन टीवी चैनल समूह के मालिक हैं कलानिधि मारन
-कलानिधि मारन एक तमिल दैनिक “दिनाकरन” के भी मालिक हैं।
-कलानिधि के भाई हैं दयानिधि मारन।
-दयानिधि मारन केन्द्र में संचार मंत्री थे।
-कलानिधि मारन के पिता थे मुरासोली मारन।
-मुरासोली मारन के चाचा हैं एम करुणानिधि (तमिलनाडु के मुख्यमंत्री)।
-करुणानिधि ने ‘कैलाग्नार टीवी” का उदघाटन किया।
-कैलाग्नार टीवी के मालिक हैं एम के अझागिरी।
-एम के अझागिरी, करुणानिधि के पुत्र हैं।
-करुणानिधि के एक और पुत्र हैं एम के स्टालिन।
-स्टालिन का नामकरण रूस के नेता के नाम पर किया गया।
-कनिमोझि, करुणानिधि की पुत्री हैं, और केन्द्र में राज्यमंत्री हैं।
-कनिमोझी, “द हिन्दू” अखबार में सह-सम्पादक भी हैं।
-कनिमोझी के दूसरे पति जी अरविन्दन सिंगापुर के एक जाने-माने व्यक्ति हैं।
-स्टार विजय एक तमिल चैनल है।
-विजय टीवी को स्टार टीवी ने खरीद लिया है।
-स्टार टीवी के मालिक हैं रूपर्ट मर्डोक।

-Act Now for Harmony and Democracy (अनहद) की संस्थापक और ट्रस्टी हैं शबनम हाशमी।
-शबनम हाशमी, गौहर रज़ा की पत्नी हैं।
-“अनहद” के एक और संस्थापक हैं के एम पणिक्कर।
-के एम पणिक्कर एक मार्क्सवादी इतिहासकार हैं, जो कई साल तक ICHR में काबिज रहे।
-पणिक्कर को पद्मभूषण भी मिला।
-हर्ष  मन्दर भी “अनहद” के संस्थापक हैं, मशहूर हिन्दू विरोधी लेख लिखते है,  सोनिया गांधी द्वारा गठित nac के मेम्बर है जिसने एक कानून बनाया है  हिंदुओं के खिलाफ । - सांप्रदायिक लक्षित हिंसा अधिनियम -   
-हर्ष मन्दर, अजीत जोगी के खास मित्र हैं।
-अजीत  जोगी, सोनिया गाँधी के खास हैं क्योंकि वे ईसाई हैं और इन्हीं की अगुआई  में छत्तीसगढ़ में जोरशोर से धर्म-परिवर्तन करवाया गया और बाद में  दिलीपसिंह जूदेव ने परिवर्तित आदिवासियों की हिन्दू धर्म में वापसी करवाई।
-कमला भसीन भी “अनहद” की संस्थापक सदस्य हैं।
-फ़िल्मकार सईद अख्तर मिर्ज़ा “अनहद” के ट्रस्टी हैं।

-मलयालम दैनिक “मातृभूमि” के मालिक हैं एमपी वीरेन्द्रकुमार
-वीरेन्द्रकुमार जद(से) के सांसद हैं (केरल से)
-केरल में देवेगौड़ा की पार्टी लेफ़्ट फ़्रण्ट की साझीदार है।
-शशि थरूर पूर्व राजनैयिक हैं।
-चन्द्रन थरूर, शशि थरूर के पिता हैं, जो कोलकाता की आनन्दबाज़ार पत्रिका में संवाददाता थे।
-चन्द्रन थरूर ने 1959 में द स्टेट्समैन” की अध्यक्षता की।
-शशि थरूर के दो जुड़वाँ लड़के ईशान और कनिष्क हैं, ईशान हांगकांग में “टाइम्स” पत्रिका के लिये काम करते हैं।
-कनिष्क लन्दन में “ओपन डेमोक्रेसी” नामक संस्था के लिये काम करते हैं।
-शशि थरूर की बहन शोभा थरूर की बेटी रागिनी (अमेरिकी पत्रिका) “इंडिया करंट्स” की सम्पादक हैं।
-परमेश्वर थरूर, शशि थरूर के चाचा हैं और वे “रीडर्स डाइजेस्ट” के भारत संस्करण के संस्थापक सदस्य हैं।

-शोभना भरतिया हिन्दुस्तान टाइम्स समूह की अध्यक्षा हैं।
-शोभना भरतिया केके बिरला की पुत्री और जीड़ी बिरला की पोती हैं
-शोभना राज्यसभा की सदस्या भी हैं जिन्हें सोनिया ने नामांकित किया था।
-शोभना को 2005 में पद्मश्री भी मिल चुकी है।
-शोभना भरतिया सिंधिया परिवार की भी नज़दीकी मित्र हैं।
-करण थापर भी हिन्दुस्तान टाइम्स में कालम लिखते हैं।
-पत्रकार एन राम की भतीजी की शादी दयानिधि मारन से हुई है।

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

किस पर भरोसा करेंगे.............

----------


## mangaldev

*मुसलमान ज्यादा बच्चे पैदा कर बढ़ा रहे हैं जनसंख्या : विनायक राव*
Source: Goverdhan Chaudhary   |   Last Updated 17:50(14/04/12)
*अमरनाथ यात्रा का समय घटाने और मुस्लिम आरक्षण के विरोध में विश्व हिन्दू परिषद के सोमवार को प्रदेश भर में धरने*
*जयपुर। विश्व हिंदू परिषद के संयुक्त महामंत्री विनायक राव देशपांडे ने कहा है कि मुसलमान परिवार नियोजन कार्यक्रम की धज्जियां उड़ाकर ज्यादा बच्चे पैदा कर रहे हैं। दूसरी तरफ हिंदू परिवार नियोजन के कार्यक्रम अपनाकर जनसंख्या वृद्धि रोकने का काम कर रहे हैं। जो लोग सरकार के कार्यक्रमों का विरोध कर रहे हैं, सरकार उनका साथ दे रही है। इस देश में हिंदुओं को 13 प्रतिशत ब्याज दर पर राष्ट्रीयकृत बैंकें कर्ज देती हैं जबकि मुसलमानों को 6 प्रतिशत की ब्याज दर पर कर्ज दिया जा रहा है। 2009 में मुसलमानों को 1.45 लाख करोड़ के कर्ज 6 प्रतिशत पर बांटे गए। विनायक राव शनिवार को यहां भारत माता मंदिर में मीडिया से बातचीत कर रहे थे।* 
*मुस्लिम आरक्षण और अमरनाथ यात्रा का समय घटाने के विरोध में आंदोलन :*
*विनायक राव ने कहा कि केंद्र सरकार ने 27 प्रतिशत हिंदू पिछड़ों के आरक्षण में से चार प्रतिशत आरक्षण कम करके मुस्लिम पिछड़ों को दे दिया है। धर्म के आधार पर आरक्षण संविधान की मूल भावना के खिलाफ है। जब इसाई और मुसलमान खुद कहते हैं कि उनके धर्म में कोई अगड़ा पिछड़ा नहीं है तो फिर आरक्षण की जरूरत क्यों पड़ गई? विश्व हिंदू परिषद इसे बर्दाश्त नहीं करेगी।
उन्होंने कहा कि जम्मू कश्मीर श्राइन बोर्ड ने मुस्लिम आतंकियों के दबाव में झुककर अमरनाथ यात्रा का समय 60 दिन से घटाकर 39 दिन कर दिया है। धार्मिक यात्राओं की शुरूआत और समापन तय करने का अधिकार उस धर्म और पंथ का है, किसी दूसरे का नहीं। मुस्लिम आरक्षण और अमरनाथ यात्रा का समय घटाने के विरोध में विहिप देश भर में सोमवार को तहसील और जिला स्तर पर धरने देगी। दोनों मांगें पूरी होने तक आंदोलन जारी रहेगा।* 
*4 जून को अमरनाथ के लिए रवाना होगा 11 हजार शिवभक्तों का जत्था, विहिप चलाएगी शिवभक्त भर्ती अभियान :* 
*उन्होंने कहा कि अमरनाथ यात्रा के समय में कटौती को कतई सहन नहीं किया जाएगा। विहिप शिवभक्त भर्ती अभियान चलाएगी। विहिप के नेतृत्व में 11 हजार शिवभक्तों का जत्था 4 जून को जम्मू से रवाना किया जाएगा।*

नवभारत टाईम्स से स-आभार

----------


## SUNIL1107

:right::right::anna:

----------


## JAINAFZ

सरकार के लोग मुस्लिम वोटो को पाने के लिए हिन्दुओ को 
किसी भी हद तक परेशान कर सकते क्योकि हिन्दू वोट बैंक नहीं है | 


सीखो .... हिन्दू ....सीखो 


जब तक हिन्दू  एक पार्टी विशेष को एकजुट हो कर वोट नहीं देगा तब तक 
कोई भी राजनितिक पार्टी हिन्दू को वोट बैंक नहीं मानेगी 


जागो .... हिन्दू .......जागो 



नहीं जगे तो कोई भी मुस्लिम परस्त प्याज काट कर चला जायेगा 
और बुद्धिजीवी हिन्दू यहाँ - वहां चर्चा ही करता नजर आएगा 


केवल नकारात्मक वोट देना ही इसका हल नहीं है .............................................

----------


## JAINAFZ

*संघे  शक्ति कलेयुगे



संघे  शक्ति कलेयुगे *

----------


## jaggajat

ऐसे वोटो का क्या प्रभाव होगा?
क्या ऐसे वोट उस प्रत्यासी के प्राप्त वोटो में से माइनस किये जायेंगे? 
यदि नही तो 
ऐसा बोगस काम करने के लिए पोलिंग बूथ तक जाने की कोन सोचेगा?

----------


## mangaldev

*‘भारतीय सीमा को तालिबान से है बड़ा खतरा’*
अंतिम बार अपडेट: Saturday, April 28, 2012,23:19
*बेंगलुरु: भारतीय वायुसेना प्रमुख एयर चीफ मार्शल एनएके ब्राउन ने आगाह किया कि अफगानिस्तान में आतंकवादियों की गतिविधियों में नाटकीय परिवर्तन आया है तथा तालिबान और अलकायदा के लड़ाके पाकिस्तान में घुसपैठ तेज होने और उनके भारतीय सीमा तक फैल जाने की आशंका है।
*
*वायुसेना प्रमुख यहां एयर चीफ मार्शल एल.एम. खत्रे स्मृति व्याख्यानमाला में अपने संबोधन के बाद पत्रकारों से वार्ता कर रहे थे। उन्होंने कहा कि भारत को कुछ महत्वपूर्ण सूचनाएं मिलीं हैं। उनके अनुसार 2012-13 में अफगानिस्तान से अमेरिकी एवं अन्य पश्चिमी देशों की सेनाओं के हटने के बाद स्थितियां कहीं बिगड़ सकती हैं। ब्राउन ने कहा कि अमेरिकी सेनाएं इस दौरान अफगानिस्तान छोड़ देंगी। वर्तमान सुरक्षा ढांचा शांति सुनिश्चित करने तथा तालिबान और अलकायदा को मजबूत बनने से रोकने में सक्षम नहीं है। इस दृष्टि से पाकिस्तान पर कड़ी नजर रखने की जरूरत है।
*
*एयर चीफ मार्शल ब्राउन ने कहा कि पाकिस्तान का एक व्यवस्थित ढंग से तालिबानीकरण भारत के लिए सबसे बड़ी चिंता की बात है। इससे पहले अफगानिस्तान आतंकवाद का केंद्र हुआ करता था लेकिन स्थिति में बहुत तेजी से नाटकीय परिवर्तन हुआ है। उन्होंने कहाकि यह खतरा न केवल उत्तर पश्चिमी प्रांत में बल्कि पाकिस्तान के पंजाब क्षेत्र में भी बढ़ा है, जहां पंजाबी तालिबान तेजी से उभर रहा है। यदि पश्चिमी सेनाओं के हटने के बाद अफगानिस्तान में स्थिति लगातार बिगड़ती है तो वे ताकतें वाघा सीमा से बहुत नजदीक होंगी।*
ZEE न्यूज़ से स-आभार

----------


## shahanshah

*कहां से शुरु करूं... उस जिद्दीपन से जिसने बचपन से ही हक के लिए लड़ने का हौसला दिया या उस लगन से जिसने पीसीएस जैसी कठिन परीक्षा में सफलता दिलाई या उस ईमानदारी से जिसने करोड़ों की रिश्वत ठुकरा दी या फिर उस हिम्मत से जिसने सात गोलियां खाने के बाद भी खौफ महसूस नहीं होने दिया। या उन आंखों से जो हर वक्त एक बेहतर भारत का सपना देखती हैं या फिर उस आत्मा से जो डूबी है एक पारदर्शी व्यवस्था के निर्माण में। या फिर इन सब को छोड़कर उस बेबसी से जो खून के आंसू रो रही है इस खोखली व्यवस्था में...।  
मैं रिंकू सिंह राही के बारे में लिखना चाह रहा हूं लेकिन असमंजस में हूं कि क्या-क्या बताऊं और कैसे बताऊं। खैर तो मैं शुरु करता हूं। 
8 मार्च को नरेंद्र कुमार की हत्या के बाद एक रात अचानक एक बजे मुझे एक फोन आया। गंभीर आवाज में दूसरी ओर से बोल रहे व्यक्ति ने कहा मैं रिंकू राही बोल रहा हूं...नरेंद्र के विषय में बात करनी है। नरेंद्र का नाम लेते ही मैं गंभीर हो गया।  रिंकू ने कहा नरेंद्र ईमानदारी के लिए मर मिटने वाला व्यक्ति था और वो मिट गया। ईमानदारों लोगों की हत्या से पूरा समाज घायल होता है। मैं चाहता हूं कि नरेंद्र की मौत का सच सामने आए। रिंकू ने यह भी बताया कि जब साल 2009 में उन पर हमला हुआ था तब नरेंद्र ने उनका बहुत सहयोग किया था। खैर रिंकू से मेरी यह पहली बातचीत थी।   मैंने इंटरनेट पर रिंकू के बारे में जानकारी इकट्ठा की। पता चला वो उत्तर प्रदेश में पीसीएस अधिकारी हैं जिन पर मुजफ्फरनगर में समाज कल्याण अधिकारी रहते हुए साल 2009 में जानलेवा हमला हुआ था। अब मैं रिंकू से मुलाकात करना चाहता था। 
इसी दौरान 26 मार्च को रिंकू सिंह राही उत्तर प्रदेश की राजधानी लखनऊ में अपनी न्याय की मांग को लेकर धरने पर बैठे। बड़े ही अफसोसजनक घटनाक्रम में उन्हें धरनास्थल से जबरदस्ती उठाकर मेंटल हॉस्पिटल ले जाया गया और पागल घोषित करवाने की कोशिश प्रशासन ने की। 
खैर डॉक्टरों का जमीर जिंदा था। उन्होंने प्रशासन के दवाब के बावजूद रिंकू सिंह राही को पागल घोषित करने से इंकार कर दिया। लखनऊ में प्रशासन के बेहद नकारात्मक रवैये और साथियों पर पुलिस के लाठीचार्ज के बाद रिंकू अपने गृह जिले अलीगढ़ आ गए और यहां के सरकारी अस्पताल में अपना अनशन जारी रखा। 
मैं 8 अप्रैल को रिंकू से मिलने अलीगढ़ गया। मलखान सिंह अस्पताल के परिसर में एक दरी बिछी थी जो खाली थी। मेग्सेसे अवार्ड विजेता सामाजिक कार्यकर्ता संदीप पांडे रिंकू से मिलने आए थे। जिले के दलित संगठनों के लोग भी रिंकू से मिलने बड़ी तादाद में पहुंचे थे। मुलाकातियों के जाने के बाद में रिंकू सिंह राही के कमरे में पहुंचा।   सामने बिस्तर पर एक नौजवान लेटा था। आंखे लैपटाप में गढ़ी हुई, जैसे कुछ खास खोज रही हों। एक कोने में मां खड़ी थी जो बेबस आंखों से अपने पीसीएस अधिकारी बेटों को हक की लड़ाई में संघर्ष करते देख रही थी। उसके पास अपने बेटे का साथ खड़े होने से अलग और कोई विकल्प नहीं था। दीवार से सटकर पिता खड़े थे जिन्हें ईमानदारी और मेहनत में अपने बेटे से ज्यादा विश्वास है। शायद यह उनके सिद्धांतों की ही ताकत है कि इन हालातों में भी रिंकू अपनी लड़ाई जारी रखे हुए थे। पास में एक बैंच पर कुछ छात्र बैठे थे जो अपने साथ हुई ज्यादती की कहानी बयां करने रिंकू के पास आए थे।  
मैंने रिंकू से बात शुरु की। यह उनसे मेरी पहली मुलाकात थी। एक और मुलाकात उनसे 15 अप्रैल की रात को दिल्ली में हुई। दो मुलाकातों में जो देखा महसूस किया वो लिख रहा हूं।*

----------


## shahanshah

*जिद्दीपनःरिंकू सिंह राही बचपन से ही ईमानदारी और पार्दर्शिता को लेकर जिद्दी थे। उन्होंने बताया कि एक बार गांव में बुजुर्गों की पेंशन के लिए फॉर्म भरवाने थे। वो फॉर्म लेकर आए और फॉर्म भरवाने से पहले उन्होंने आवेदनकर्ताओं से शपथ ली कि वो इस पेंशन को पाने के हकदार हैं। कुछ को यह बुरा लगा वो फॉर्म फाड़कर चले गए। कुछ को रिंकू में विश्वास हुआ उन्होंने फॉर्म भर दिए। लेकिन जिन लोगों ने अधिकारियों को रिश्वत दी और फॉर्म भरा उनकी पेंशन आ गई जबकि जिन हकदार आवेदनकर्ताओं के फॉर्म रिंकू ने भरवाए थे उनकी पेंशन नहीं आई। यह ईमानदारी और हक की लड़ाई में रिंकू की पहली हार थी। इस हार ने उनका हौसला नहीं तोड़ा बल्कि व्यवस्ता से लड़ने का उनका विश्वास और मजबूत हुआ। 

 लगनःरिंकू ने दसवीं और 12वीं की परीक्षा यूपी बोर्ड से पास की। इसके बाद उन्होंने में इंजीनियरिंग में एडमीशन लिया। इंजीनियरिंग की डिग्री लेने के दौरान उन्होंने गेट की परीक्षा दी। इस परीक्षा में उन्होंने पूरे भारत में 17वीं रैंक हासिल की। इस रैंक के बल पर वो देश के किसी भी आईआईटी में अपने पसंद के विषय में मास्टर डिग्री ले सकते थे लेकिन उन्होंने सिविल परीक्षा देने का फैसला लिया। 2004 की पीसीएस परीक्षा उन्होंने उत्तीर्ण की। इसका नतीजा 2007 में आया और 2009 में उन्होंने सेवा शुरु कर दी।

 ईमानदारीःरिंकू की पोस्टिंग मुजफ्फरनगर में जिला समाज कल्याण अधिकारी के तौर पर हुई। पहली पोस्टिंग के दौरान ही रिंकू पूरी ईमानदारी से अपने काम में जुट गए। जिले में तैनात भ्रष्ट अधिकारियों ने उनका सहयोग नहीं किया लेकिन फिर भी वो लगे रहे। जल्द ही जिला कार्यालय में 40 करोड़ रुपए का घोटाला उनकी नजर में आ गया। वो इसकी जांच में आगे बढ़ ही रहे थे कि उन्हें भी मोटी रिश्वत की पेशकश की जाने लगी। रिंकू बताते हैं कि जब उन्होंने 4 करोड़ की रिश्वत से इंकार कर दिया तब उन्हें जान से मारने की धमकी भी मिली। उन्हें अहसास हो गया था कि उन पर हमला होने वाला है। रिंकू ने अपने पिता को फोन करके बताया कि उनके पास दो विकल्प हैं एक तो मोटी रिश्वत लें और खामोश बैठ जाए या अकेले ही अपनी जान को खतरे में डालकर ईमानदारी से काम करते रहे। आटा चक्की चलाने वाले उनके पिता ने भी रिंकू को ईमानदार रहने के लिए ही कहा। रिंकू ने पुलिस अधिकारियों को भी खुद पर संभावित हमले के बारे में बताया था लेकिन वो भी उन्हें नहीं बचा सके और 26 मार्च 2009 को उन पर जानलेवा हमला हो गया। जो ईमानदारी चार करोड़ में नहीं बिकी वो अब उनकी जान पर बन आई थी। 

 हिम्मतः रिंकू को चेहरे पर सात गोलियां लगी। गोली एक ओर से दूसरी ओर पार हो गई। आंख की रोशनी चली गई लेकिन उनकी हिम्मत नहीं डिगी। इस हिम्मत ने ही उन्हें इस हमले के बाद भी ईमानदारी के लिए लड़ते रहने का हौसला दिया। रिंकू कहते हैं कि हमले के बाद की जिंदगी उनकी ईमानदारी का ही ईनाम है। अगर वो हमले में मर जाते तो यह इंसाफ और हक की लड़ाई में मैदान-ए-जंग में चंद्रशेखर आजाद जैसी मौत होती है। लेकिन लगता है उनकी किस्मत में भगत सिंह की मौत है। रिंकू कहते हैं कि भ्रष्टाचार के खिलाफ लड़ाई में अब उन्हें ऐसा लगता है जैसे मौत का फंदा तैयार है। वो बस धीरे-धीरे उसकी ओर बढ़ रहे हैं अपनी खुशी से। भगत सिंह की मौत मरने के लिए रिंकू तैयार है बस वो ये चाहते हैं कि भ्रष्ट व्यवस्था के खिलाफ लड़ाई में उनकी जान जाए तो जाया न जाए। इसका नतीजा निकले। ईमानदार अधिकारियों की जान लेने वाले लोग चैन से न बैठ पाए। जिन लोगों के हक के लिए वो लड़ रहे हैं वो जाग जाए और अपना हक मांगना शुरु कर दें।  
मेहनतःरिंकू के पिता सौदान सिंह राही अलीगढ़ में आटा चक्की चलाते हैं। वो महीने में दस से 15 हजार रुपए कमा लेते हैं। रिंकू के पिता से मैंने करीब आधा घंटा बात। इस दौरान शायद ही कोई वाक्य ऐसा हो जो मेहनत शब्द के बिना उन्होंने पूरा किया है। कई बार कहा कि पसीना बहाकर जो नींद आती है वो ऐसी कमरों में नहीं आती। रिंकू आज अपनी लड़ाई लड़ पा रहे हैं उसमें उनके परिवार के सहयोगा का भी अहम योगदान हैं। रिंकू के पीसीएस बनने के बाद भी उनके परिजनों की ख्वाहिशों कभी नहीं बढ़ी। उनका एक भाई और एक बहन हैं जो पढ़ाई कर रहे हैं। 

 बेबसीःपीसीएस अधिकारी होने, भ्रष्टाचार के खिलाफ जान की बाजी तक लगा देने के बाद भी रिंकू कभी-कभी खुद को बेबस महसूस करते हैं। उनके पिता भी कहते हैं कि मेहनत तक तो ठीक है लेकिन उन्हें नहीं पता था कि ईमानदारी ही उनके बेटे की जान की दुश्मन बन जाएगी।  रिंकू पर गोलियां बरसी तब भी परिवार को न्याय व्यवस्था में भरोसा रहा। रिंकू की मां किरण राही कहती हैं कि अब उनके जीवन का एक ही सपना है कि उनके बेटे का सपना पूरा हो। बेटे के अधिकारी बनने के बाद उनकी भी ख्वाहिश थी की एक बहू घर आए और उनका बेटा गृहस्थी बसाए लेकिन ईमानदारी की राह पर चलते हुए रिंकू सब कुछ भूल गए। रिंकू के पिता कहते हैं कि जब उनपर हमला हुआ था तब भी उन्हें व्यवस्था में कुछ उम्मीद थी लेकिन लखनऊ में जब अनशन से उठा कर अधिकारी उनके पीसीएस बेटे को मेंटल हॉस्पिटल ले गए और पागल घोषित करवाने की कोशिश की तो उन्हें लगा जैसे पैरों के नीचे से जमीन निकल गई है। इतनी घुटन हुई की सांस तक लेना मुश्किल हो गया। वो कहते हैं कि इस व्यवस्था में ईमानदार होना ही पागल होने का सर्टिफिकेट है, इसके लिए डॉक्टरी जांच की जरूरत ही क्या है। रिंकू के साथियों पर लाठीचार्ज करके उन्हें लखनऊ से खदेड़ दिया गया। अपने हक की लड़ाई लड़ रहे एक अधिकारी के साथ यह सलूक हुआ, कुछ पल के लिए उसने बेबसी जरूर महसूस की लेकिन उसका हौसला नहीं डिगा।  
सपनेःजब अस्पताल में रिंकू से मिला तब भी वो लैपटाप में डूबे थे। दूसरी मुलाकात उनसे दिल्ली में हुई। भगत सिंह की तस्वीर के नीचे लगे बिस्तर पर वो लेटे थे। इस बार भी उनका लैपटाप खुला था और वो समाज कल्याण विभाग की वेबसाइटों में कुछ खंगाल रहे थे। रिंकू कहते हैं कि उनका एक ही सपना है कि लोग जागरुक हो जाएं। लोग जागरुक हो जाएंगे तो किसी को ईमानदारी के लिए जान देने की जरूरत ही नहीं पड़ेगी। रिंकू अनशन पर अपनी 26 मांगों को लेकर बैठे थे जिसमें से अधिकतर जानकारियों को लेकर थी। रिंकू ने अपने केस और मुजफ्फरनगर समाज कल्याण विभाग में व्याप्त भ्रष्टाचार से संबंधित कुछ जानकारियां विभाग से मांगी हैं। यह इस व्यवस्था का खोखलापन ही है कि एक अधिकारी को अपने ही विभाग की जानकारियों के लिए अनशन करना पड़ रहा है। 
खैर रिंकू का सबसे बड़ा सपना यही है कि देश में हालात ऐसे हो कि ईमानदार अधिकारी भी बिना अपनी जान गंवाए काम कर सके। वो कहते हैं कि मौजूद व्यवस्था में ईमानदारी से काम करना सबसे बड़ी चुनौती है। आप या तो जान का खतरा लेने के लिए तैयार रहें या फिर सब जैसे हो जाए। उनकी लड़ाई अब भ्रष्ट और अपराधियों का हौसला तोड़ने के लिए हैं। रिंकू कहते हैं कि यदि वो न्याय पा सके और ईमानदारी की इस लड़ाई में जो लोग शहीद हो गए हैं उन्हें न्याय दिलवा सके तो आगे किसी की हिम्मत किसी ईमानदार अधिकारी को मिटाने की साजिश रचने की नहीं होगी। ईमानदार प्रशासनिक अधिकारी देश का सबसे बड़ा धरोहर हैं। शासन को उनकी रक्षा करनी चाहिए, लेकिन भ्रष्ट शासन से ये उम्मीद नहीं की जा सकती, अब लोगों को ही ईमानदार अफसरों की रक्षा करने के लिए जागरुक करना होगा। रिंकू सिंह राही अब अपनी लड़ाई को दिल्ली से आगे बढ़ाने की तैयारी में हैं। वो 26 अप्रैल से दिल्ली के जंतर-मंतर पर अनशन पर बैठ रहे हैं ताकि खुद पर हुए जुल्म का हिसाब मांग सके और ऐसा उदाहरण कायम कर सके कि आगे से किसी ईमानदार अधिकारी पर हमला करने की हिम्मत भ्रष्ट माफिया न कर सके। 
बदन पर सात गोलियां खाने के बाद, घरवालों की बेबसी देखने के बाद, प्रशासन की गुंडागर्दी के बाद भी रिंकू का हौसला कम नहीं हुआ है। वो अब लंबी लड़ाई लड़ना चाहते हैं। रिंकू कहते हैं कि यह लड़ाई सिर्फ उनकी नहीं है, बल्कि पूरे समाज की है, खासकर वंचित समाज की जिसका हक मारा जा रहा है। रिंकू ने अपनी लड़ाई को जारी रखने के लिएफेसबुक पर एक पेज भी बनाया है। आप भी इस पेज से जुड़कर उनका सहयोग कर सकते हैं।    
*

----------


## mangaldev

कुच्छ दिन पहले खबर छपी थी 
भारत में लश्कर-ऐ-तोयबा के आतंकी घुसे, रेड अलर्ट 
फिर खबर छपी आतंकी नही वे थे पाकिस्तान के व्यापारी और उनका बाड़ी गार्ड 
इसी क्रम में अगली खबर 
[QUOTE*]पाकिस्तान ने बनाया भारत को उल्लू* 
*14 May 2012, 1527 hrs IST,टाइम्स न्यूज नेटवर्क * 
*जोजी जोसफ
नई दिल्ली।।* 
*गुमराह करने वाली जानकारी प्लांट करा कर क्या भारतीय सुरक्षा एजेंसियों को आईएसआई बेवकूफ बना रही है? क्या आईएसआई खुद आतंकवादियों से संबंधित फर्जी सूचनाएं भारतीय सुरक्षा एजेंसियों को पहुंचवा रही है ताकि अंतरराष्ट्रीय मचों पर किरकिरी हो? खबर है कि जिस आंतकवादी अलर्ट और स्केच को लेकर पिछले दिनों सुरक्षा एजेंसियों की फजीहत हुई, उसके पीछे आईएसआई का हाथ हो सकता है।
गौरतलब है कि 6 मई को भारतीय सुरक्षा एजेंसियों ने अलर्ट जारी किया था और कहा था कि लश्कर-ए-तैयबा के आतंकवादी भारत में घुस आए हैं जिनका मकसद मुंबई में हमले करवाना है। इन कथित आंतकवादियों के स्केच भी जारी कर दिए गए थे। लेकिन, बाद में पता चला था कि ये स्केच आतंकवादियों के नहीं बल्कि पाकिस्तान में रहने वाले चार ट्रेडर्स और एक सिक्युरिटी गार्ड्स के हैं।
दरअसल, भारतीय खुफिया एजेंसियों का पाकिस्तान में कोई विश्वस्त नेटवर्क नहीं है और उसे सूचनाओं के लिए 'पेड कॉन्टेक्ट' पर निर्भर रहना पड़ता है। ऐसे में अच्छी कमाई के लालच में एजेंसियों के ये सूत्र सनसनीखेज जानकारी, जिनकी विश्वसनीयता को लेकर कुछ पुख्ता प्रमाण नहीं होते, दे देते हैं। भारतीय एजेंसियां पाकिस्तान में छोटे मोटे अपराधियों और स्मगलर्स पर जानकारी के लिए डिपेंड करती हैं जो सूचना देते हैं और बदले में पैसे लेते हैं।
6 मई के अलर्ट के चलते सरकार को खासी फजीहत का सामना करना पड़ा है। लाहौर में कारोबारियों ने विरोध प्रदर्शन किया था। अब संभावना जताई जा रही है कि भारत की सीमा पार से आतंकवादियों से निपटने की चिंता और तेज कोशिशों के बीच पाकिस्तान की ओर से भारत को जानबूझ कर गुमराह किया जा रहा है। सुरक्षा एजेंसियों के सूत्रों का कहना है कि 6 मई के अलर्ट के पीछे किसी डबल एजेंट यानी जो आईएसआई के लिए भी काम करता हो, हो सकता है।
सूत्रों का कहना है कि 26/11 के बाद सुरक्षा एजेंसियों और पत्रकारों को पैसे के बदले 'विश्वस्त जानकारी' दी जा रही है। जानकारी देने वाले न सिर्फ एजेंसियों और पत्रकारों बल्कि नेताओं तक से संपर्क साध रहे हैं। एजेंसियों को जानकारी देने वाले ये सूत्र अक्सर केवल एक फोटोग्राफ के जरिए अपनी बात रखते हैं। हालांकि इस जानकारी पर एजेंसियां आंख मूंद कर भरोसा नहीं करतीं लेकिन इन सूचनाओं को तुरंत ही सिरे से खारिज भी नहीं करतीं।
ताजा अलर्ट से संबंधित जो सूचना दी गई थी, वह महज एक बिन्दु या तस्वीर केंद्रित नहीं थी। इस सूचना में आतंकवादियों के भारत में आने के रास्ते और उनकी मुंबई में हमले की योजना का पूरा खाका तक तैयार करके दिया गया था। इस पूरे मामले को रिसर्च ऐंड एनालिसिस विंग (रॉ) ने तुरंत आईबी और अन्य सुरक्षा एजेंसियों तक पहुंचा दिया। महाराष्ट्र और गुजरात पुलिस को अलर्ट कर दिया गया। इस बात को सिरे से खारिज नहीं किया जा सकता कि जिन लोगों ने यह फर्जी जानकारी रॉ को दी, वे इसके बदले रॉ से मोटी रकम लेकर चंपत हो चुके हों।
अलर्ट जारी होने के बाद पाकिस्ताने के इन ट्रेडर्स और सिक्युरिटी गार्ड्स ने तुरंत लाहौर पुलिस से सुरक्षा मांगी थी। इस सारे मामले में भारत की फजीहत तो हुई ही, भारत की खुफिया एजेंसियों की एक बार फिर से अक्षमता भी सामने आई। एक अधिकारी ने बताया, 'सीमा पार के हमारे ये खुफिया जानकारी देने वाले सोर्स हमारी एजेंसियों की बेबसी से वाकिफ हैं और इसी का फायदा उठा रहे हैं।'
सूचनाओं का यही फर्जीवाड़ा बांग्लादेश बॉर्डर पर भी चल रहा है। पिछले साल वेस्ट बंगाल पुलिस को उनके 'सूत्रों'ने दो तस्वीरें दी थीं जो आतंकवादियों की थी और जिनकी योजना मुंबई में हमला करने की थी। बाद में पता चला था कि यह फर्जी योजना है।
[/QUOTE] 

क्या यही है हमारे देश की खुफिया एजेंसियों की खुफिया मुखबिरी और उनकी खुफिया रिपोर्ट?
 जो टाय-टाय फ़ीस हो जाती है|
लगता है शीत युद्ध के दोरान बनाई गयी हमारे देश की खुफिया एजेंसियों के काम करने का तरिका शीत-युद्ध समाप्त नही होने के कई वर्षो के बाद भी नही बदला है| पाकिस्तान की आई.एस.आई. भारतवर्ष की महिला राजनियक तक को अपना एजेंट बनाने में कामयाब हो जाती है|
और हमारी आई.व राँ जैसी संस्थाए भारतीयों पर सफ़ेद हाथी के अलावा कुच्छ नही है| 
ऐसी एजेंसियों से तो अच्छा है कि इन्हें बंद कर कोई और तरिका तलाशा जाए ताकि पाकिस्तान द्वारा दी जारही इस प्रकार की चुनोतियो का सामना बखूबी किया जा सके|*

----------


## Shyam0Sharma

> *जिद्दीपनःरिंकू सिंह राही बचपन से ही ईमानदारी और पार्दर्शिता को लेकर जिद्दी थे। उन्होंने बताया कि एक बार गांव में बुजुर्गों की पेंशन के लिए फॉर्म भरवाने थे। वो फॉर्म लेकर आए और फॉर्म भरवाने से पहले उन्होंने आवेदनकर्ताओं से शपथ ली कि वो इस पेंशन को पाने के हकदार हैं। कुछ को यह बुरा लगा वो फॉर्म फाड़कर चले गए। कुछ को रिंकू में विश्वास हुआ उन्होंने फॉर्म भर दिए। लेकिन जिन लोगों ने अधिकारियों को रिश्वत दी और फॉर्म भरा उनकी पेंशन आ गई जबकि जिन हकदार आवेदनकर्ताओं के फॉर्म रिंकू ने भरवाए थे उनकी पेंशन नहीं आई। यह ईमानदारी और हक की लड़ाई में रिंकू की पहली हार थी। इस हार ने उनका हौसला नहीं तोड़ा बल्कि व्यवस्ता से लड़ने का उनका विश्वास और मजबूत हुआ। 
> 
> लगनःरिंकू ने दसवीं और 12वीं की परीक्षा यूपी बोर्ड से पास की। इसके बाद उन्होंने में इंजीनियरिंग में एडमीशन लिया। इंजीनियरिंग की डिग्री लेने के दौरान उन्होंने गेट की परीक्षा दी। इस परीक्षा में उन्होंने पूरे भारत में 17वीं रैंक हासिल की। इस रैंक के बल पर वो देश के किसी भी आईआईटी में अपने पसंद के विषय में मास्टर डिग्री ले सकते थे लेकिन उन्होंने सिविल परीक्षा देने का फैसला लिया। 2004 की पीसीएस परीक्षा उन्होंने उत्तीर्ण की। इसका नतीजा 2007 में आया और 2009 में उन्होंने सेवा शुरु कर दी।
> 
> ईमानदारीःरिंकू की पोस्टिंग मुजफ्फरनगर में जिला समाज कल्याण अधिकारी के तौर पर हुई। पहली पोस्टिंग के दौरान ही रिंकू पूरी ईमानदारी से अपने काम में जुट गए। जिले में तैनात भ्रष्ट अधिकारियों ने उनका सहयोग नहीं किया लेकिन फिर भी वो लगे रहे। जल्द ही जिला कार्यालय में 40 करोड़ रुपए का घोटाला उनकी नजर में आ गया। वो इसकी जांच में आगे बढ़ ही रहे थे कि उन्हें भी मोटी रिश्वत की पेशकश की जाने लगी। रिंकू बताते हैं कि जब उन्होंने 4 करोड़ की रिश्वत से इंकार कर दिया तब उन्हें जान से मारने की धमकी भी मिली। उन्हें अहसास हो गया था कि उन पर हमला होने वाला है। रिंकू ने अपने पिता को फोन करके बताया कि उनके पास दो विकल्प हैं एक तो मोटी रिश्वत लें और खामोश बैठ जाए या अकेले ही अपनी जान को खतरे में डालकर ईमानदारी से काम करते रहे। आटा चक्की चलाने वाले उनके पिता ने भी रिंकू को ईमानदार रहने के लिए ही कहा। रिंकू ने पुलिस अधिकारियों को भी खुद पर संभावित हमले के बारे में बताया था लेकिन वो भी उन्हें नहीं बचा सके और 26 मार्च 2009 को उन पर जानलेवा हमला हो गया। जो ईमानदारी चार करोड़ में नहीं बिकी वो अब उनकी जान पर बन आई थी। 
> 
> हिम्मतः रिंकू को चेहरे पर सात गोलियां लगी। गोली एक ओर से दूसरी ओर पार हो गई। आंख की रोशनी चली गई लेकिन उनकी हिम्मत नहीं डिगी। इस हिम्मत ने ही उन्हें इस हमले के बाद भी ईमानदारी के लिए लड़ते रहने का हौसला दिया। रिंकू कहते हैं कि हमले के बाद की जिंदगी उनकी ईमानदारी का ही ईनाम है। अगर वो हमले में मर जाते तो यह इंसाफ और हक की लड़ाई में मैदान-ए-जंग में चंद्रशेखर आजाद जैसी मौत होती है। लेकिन लगता है उनकी किस्मत में भगत सिंह की मौत है। रिंकू कहते हैं कि भ्रष्टाचार के खिलाफ लड़ाई में अब उन्हें ऐसा लगता है जैसे मौत का फंदा तैयार है। वो बस धीरे-धीरे उसकी ओर बढ़ रहे हैं अपनी खुशी से। भगत सिंह की मौत मरने के लिए रिंकू तैयार है बस वो ये चाहते हैं कि भ्रष्ट व्यवस्था के खिलाफ लड़ाई में उनकी जान जाए तो जाया न जाए। इसका नतीजा निकले। ईमानदार अधिकारियों की जान लेने वाले लोग चैन से न बैठ पाए। जिन लोगों के हक के लिए वो लड़ रहे हैं वो जाग जाए और अपना हक मांगना शुरु कर दें। 
> मेहनतःरिंकू के पिता सौदान सिंह राही अलीगढ़ में आटा चक्की चलाते हैं। वो महीने में दस से 15 हजार रुपए कमा लेते हैं। रिंकू के पिता से मैंने करीब आधा घंटा बात। इस दौरान शायद ही कोई वाक्य ऐसा हो जो मेहनत शब्द के बिना उन्होंने पूरा किया है। कई बार कहा कि पसीना बहाकर जो नींद आती है वो ऐसी कमरों में नहीं आती। रिंकू आज अपनी लड़ाई लड़ पा रहे हैं उसमें उनके परिवार के सहयोगा का भी अहम योगदान हैं। रिंकू के पीसीएस बनने के बाद भी उनके परिजनों की ख्वाहिशों कभी नहीं बढ़ी। उनका एक भाई और एक बहन हैं जो पढ़ाई कर रहे हैं। 
> 
> ...



 ऐसे ईमानदार लोगो की देश को जरूरत है

----------


## mangaldev

http://hindi.oneindia.in/news/2012/0...mi-219605.html 
से स-आभार 
*असम के एक मंत्री ने विधायक रुमी को बनवाया मुसलमान*
शुक्रवार, जुलाई 6, 2012,11:23 [IST]

*दिल्ली (ब्यूरो)। असम का एक मुस्लिम मंत्री सिद्दिक अहमद हिंदू महिला विधायकों को मुसलमान बनने के लिए दबाव बना रहा है। उसके दबाव में ही कांग्रेस की विधायक रुमी नाथ ने इस्लाम कबूल कर एक मुस्लिम शादी की है। यह इल्जाम कोई भाजपा का नेता लगा रहा हो तो शायद किसी को हैरत न हो लेकिन यह इल्जाम लगाया है कांग्रेस के एक मंत्री गौतम राय ने। अहमद और गौतम राय दोनों राज्य मंत्री हैं। इस बीच असम में डॉ. रूमी नाथ पर हमले के तीन आरोपियों को कांग्रेस के ही विधायक कमलाक्ष्य देव पुरकायस्थ के दिसपुर स्थित सरकारी आवास से पुलिस ने गिरफ्तार कर लिया है।**
**गौतम राय ने कहा है कि अगर रुमी नाथ का का दूसरा पति जाकिर मेरे पास आता तो मैं उसकी टांग तोड़ देता। गौतम ने कहा कि असम ही नहीं पूरे देश में हिंदू लड़कियों को बरगला कर मुसलमान शादी कर रहे हैं। इसे रोकना जरुरी है। गौतम राय के कड़े रुख से कांग्रेस पार्टी हतप्रभ रह गई है। असम कांग्रेस के नेता समझ नहीं पा रहे है कि वे क्या करें। गौतम यहीं नहीं रुके पत्रकार वार्ता में उन्होंने कहा रुमी की बेटी मां-मां पुकार रही थी और दूसरी ओर रूमी दूसरे मर्द के साथ मौज करने में मस्त थी। उन्होंने कहा मैं हमले का समर्थन नहीं कर रहा लेकिन जनता की भावनाओं को बता रहा हूं। अहमद ने कहा है कि रुमी पर हमले के पीछे गौतम राय का हाथ है।**
**यहां बता दें रुमी नाथ ने अपने पहले पति राकेश सिंह से बिना तलाक दिए ही जाकिर से शादी करके बांग्लादेश चली गईं थी औऱ वहीं से फेसबुक के माध्यम से उनकी शादी के बारे में सबको पता चला। हालांकि बाद में कुछ दिनों के बाद वह असम चली आईं और तभी से वह अपने दूसरे पति के साथ रह रही थीं। पिछले दिनों रुमी नाथ और जाकिर करीमगंज के होटल में रूके हुए थे। वहीं करीब दो सौ लोगों की भीड़ पहुंच गई औऱ दोनों पर हमला कर दिया। भीड़ रुमीनाथ की दूसरी शादी को लेकर गुस्से में थी। रुमीनाथ इस समय गर्भवती हैं। भीड़ ने उनके और उनके दूसरे पति जाकिर को जमकर पीटा। बाद में उन्हें अस्पताल में भर्ती कराया गया।
**इस बीच असम में डॉ. रूमी नाथ पर हमले के तीन आरोपियों को कांग्रेस के ही विधायक कमलाक्ष्य देव पुरकायस्थ के दिसपुर स्थित सरकारी आवास से पुलिस ने गिरफ्तार कर लिया है। उन तीनों के खिलाफ सिलचर थाने में मामला दर्ज है। वे तीनों आरोपी अदालत से अग्रिम जमानत के लिए गुवाहाटी पहुंचे थे तथा विधायक पुरकायस्थ उनकी मदद कर रहे थे। रूमी नाथ की पिटाई से भड़की हिंसा के बाद कछार में कर्फ्यू में जारी है।*

----------


## nishanath

*बादशाह अकबर का दरबार लगा हुआ था, सारे दरबारी अपने अपने काम में व्यस्त  थे कि अकबर ने बीरबल की तरफ देखते हुये कहा- बीरबल, कई दिनों से एक सवाल  मुझे काफ़ी परेशान किये जा रहा है, शायद तुम्हारे पास इस सवाल का कोई जवाब  हो?

 बीरबल ने सर झुका कर कहा- हुज़ूर आप अपना सवाल पूछिये, मैं पूरी कोशिश करूँगा आपके सवाल का वाज़िब जवाब देने की।

 अकबर ने कहा- बीरबल, मुझे ये मालूम करना है कि इस दुनिया में सबसे अधिक मूर्ख किस देश में रहते हैं?

 बीरबल ने कुछ देर सोचा और कहा- हुज़ूर इस सवाल का जवाब ढूँढने के लिये मुझे  संसार के सारे देशों में घूम घूम कर वहाँ के लोगों के बारे में जानकारी  लेनी होगी, और यह यात्रा पूरी करने में मुझे कम से कम तीन साल तो लग ही  जायेगा।

 अकबर ने तुरंत जवाब दिया- ठीक है, मैं तुम्हें दो साल की  मोहलत देता हूँ, आज से ठीक दो साल के बाद यहाँ आकर सारे दरबार के सामने  अपना जवाब देना।

 बीरबल ने अदब से सर झुका कर कहा- तो फिर जहाँपनाह मुझे इज़ाज़त दें, मैं घर जाकर अपनी यात्रा की तैयारी करता हूँ।

 यह कह कर बीरबल ने दरबार से विदा ली।

 बीरबल को गये हुये पूरे तीन हफ्ते गुज़र गये थे और अकबर को बीरबल के बिना  दरबार में सूनापन महसूस होने लगा। बादशाह सलामत आँख मूँद कर यह सोचने लगे  कि बीरबल न जाने इस समय किस देश में होगा कि अचानक दरबार में होने वाली  खुसर पुसर ने उनकी आँखें खोल दी।

 और,

 अकबर ने अपने सामने बीरबल को हाथ जोड़े खड़ा पाया।

 अकबर ने अचंभित हो कर पूछा- अरे बीरबल, तुम इतनी जल्दी कैसे वापस आ गये? और, मेरे सवाल के जवाब का क्या हुआ?

 बीरबल ने कहा- हुज़ूर, मुझे आपके सवाल का जवाब मिल गया है और इसी लिये मैं वापस आ गया हूँ।

 तो फिर बताओ तुम्हारा जवाब क्या है? अकबर ने अधीरतापूर्वक पूछा।

 बीरबल ने विनती की- हुज़ूर  पहले वचन दीजिये कि मेरा जवाब सुन कर आप मुझे किसी भी तरह का दंड नहीं दीजियेगा।

 ठीक है मैं वचन देता हूँ। अब तो बताओ तुम्हारा जवाब क्या है? अकबर ने कहा।

 बीरबल ने सर झुका कर उत्तर दिया- सरकार दुनिया में सबसे ज्यादा मूर्ख हमारे ही देश हिन्दुस्तान में रहते हैं।

 पर बीरबल बिना किसी और देश गये सिर्फ़ तीन हफ्तों में तुमने यह कैसे जान  लिया कि हिन्दुस्तान में सबसे ज्यादा मूर्ख रहते हैं? अकबर ने खीजते हुये  पूछा।

 हुज़ूर मैं विस्तार से आपको बताता हूँ कि पिछले तीन हफ्तों  में मैंने क्या क्या देखा, और मैंने जो कुछ भी देखा उसी के आधार पर आपके  सवाल का जवाब दिया है। यह कहते हुये बीरबल ने अपनी पिछले तीन हफ्तों की  दास्तान बयान करनी शुरू कर दी।

 उस दिन दरबार से जाने के बाद मैं  सीधा घर गया और बोरी बिस्तर बाँध कर अगले दिन सुबह सुबह ही विश्व भ्रमण के  लिये निकल पड़ा। दो दिन की घुड़सवारी के बाद एक छोटे से नगर में पहुँचा तो  देखा कि गुस्से से तमतमाते हुये लोगों की एक भीड़ सड़क पर खड़े वाहनों को आग  लगा रही थी और साथ ही साथ ईंटे पत्थर मार कर दुकानों को तोड़ने में लगी हुई  थी।

 मैंने भीड़ में से एक युवक को कोने में खींच कर पूछा- यह सब क्यों किया जा रहा है?

 पता चला कि नगर के पीने के पानी वाले कुयें में एक चूहा पाया गया है !

 बस नागरिकों को आ गया गुस्सा, पहले तो नगर अधिकारी की जम कर पिटाई की और फिर तोड़ फ़ोड़ में लग गये।

 मैंने पूछा- आखिर चूहे को कुयें में से निकाला किसने?

 तो जवाब मिला- चूहा तो अभी भी उसी कुयें में मरा पड़ा है और उसे निकालना तो  सरकार का काम है।

 खैर मैंने गुस्से से लाल पीली भीड़ को समझाने की कोशिश की कि इस तोड़ फ़ोड़ से  तो उनको ही नुकसान होगा। अगर सारे वाहन जला दिये तो क्या गधे पर बैठ कर  जगह जगह जायेंगे? दुकानें और दुकानों में रखा सामान तुम्हारे जैसे नागरिकों  की ही सम्पत्ति है। उसे जलाने से आखिर नुकसान किसका होगा।

 यह सुनना था कि सारी भीड़ यह चिल्लाते हुये कि मैं एक निकम्मा सरकारी जासूस हूँ मेरी तरफ डंडे ले कर दौड़ पड़ी।

 सरकार, मैं किसी तरह जान बचा कर भागा और पास की ही एक सराय में जा कर छुप गया।

 पूरी रात सराय में बिता कर मैं अगले दिन सूरज निकलने से पहले ही आगे के  लिये निकल पड़ा। अगले पाँच सात दिन बड़े चैन से गुजरे, कोई बड़ा हादसा भी नहीं  हुआ। दो हफ्ते पूरे होने को आये थे और मैं अब तक पिछले नगर की घटना को  थोड़ा थोड़ा भूल भी चुका था। पर हुज़ूर-ए-आला, अगले दिन जो मैंने देखा वैसा  नज़ारा तो शायद नरक में भी देखने को नहीं मिलेगा। शहर की सड़कें खून से लाल  थीं, चारों तरफ बच्चों, आदमियों, औरतों, बकरियों और तकरीबन हर चलने फ़िरने  वाली चीज़ों की लाशें पड़ी हुई थीं, इमारतें आग में जल रहीं थी।

 मैंने सड़क के कोने में सहमे से बैठे हुये एक बूढ़े से पूछा कि क्या किसी दुश्मन की फौज ने आकर यह कहर ढा दिया है?

 बूढ़े ने आँसू पोंछते हुये बताया- शहर में हिन्दू और मुसलमानों के बीच दंगा हो गया और बस मार काट शुरू हो गई।

 मैंने विचलित आवाज़ में पूछा- दंगा शुरू कैसे हुआ?

 पता चला कि एक आवारा सुअर दौड़ते दौड़ते एक मस्जिद में घुस गया। किसी ने  चिल्ला कर कह दिया कि यह किसी हिन्दू की ही करतूत होगी। बस दोनों गुटों के  बीच तलवारें तन गईं और जो भी सामने आया, अपने मजहब के लिये कुर्बान हो गया।

 मुझसे वो सब देखा नहीं गया और मैं घोड़ा तेजी से दौड़ाते हुये उस शहर से कोसों दूर निकल गया।

 तीसरा हफ्ता शुरू हो गया था और मैं भगवान से मना रहा था कि हिन्दुस्तान की  सीमा पार होने से पहले मुझे अब कोई और बेवकूफी भरा नजारा देखने को न मिले।  पर जहाँपनाह, शायद ऊपर वाले को इतनी नीचे से कही गई फरियाद सुनाई नहीं दी।  अगले दिन जब मैं मूढ़गढ़ पहुँचा तो क्या देखता हूँ कि युवकों की एक टोली कुछ  खास लोगों को चुन चुन कर पीट रही है।

 मैं एक घायल को लेकर जब  चिकित्सालय गया तो पता चला कि सारे चिकित्सक हड़ताल पर हैं और किसी भी मरीज़  को नहीं देखेंगे। खैर मैं उस घायल को चिकित्सालय में ही छोड़ कर बाजार की  तरफ चल पड़ा जरूरत का कुछ सामान खरीदने के लिये। बाजार पहुँचा तो पाया कि  सारी दुकानें बंद हैं। और, कुछ एक जो खुली हैं उनके दुकानदार अपनी टूटी हुई  टाँगों को पकड़ कर अपनी दुकानों को लुटता हुआ देख रहे हैं। पता चला कि वो  लोग बंद में हिस्सा न लेने की सज़ा भुगत रहे हैं।

 सारी स्थिति से  मुझे एक नौजवान ने अवगत कराया जो कि उस समय एक दूसरे युवक की पिटाई करने  में जुटा हुआ था, उसने बताया कि जहाँपनाह अकबर ने दो दिन पहले घोषणा की कि  अस्सी फीसदी सरकारी नौकरियाँ पिछड़ी जाति के लोगों को ही दी जायेंगी। उसी के  विरोध में पिछड़ी जाति के युवकों की पिटाई की जा रही है और पूरे नगर में सब  हड़ताल पर हैं।

 मैंने उस युवक से कहा- इन पिछड़ी जाति के युवकों को  पीट कर तुमको क्या मिलेगा? अरे पीटना ही है तो उसे पीटो जिसने ऐसी घोषणा  की। और, हड़ताल और बंद करने से तो हम जैसे साधारण नागरिकों को ही तकलीफ़  उठानी पड़ती है।

 मेरी बातों को अनसुना कर के वो एक खुली हुई दुकान की तरफ लाठी ले कर दौड़ पड़ा।

 हुज़ूर मैंने मन ही मन सोचा कि यहाँ के नागरिक तो मूर्ख हैं ही, पर यहाँ का  शासक तो महामूर्ख है जिसके दिमाग में इस तरह का वाहयात ख्याल आया। बस  सरकार मैंने आगे जाना व्यर्थ समझा– मुझे आपके सवाल का जवाब मिल चुका था और  मैंने वापस आना ही उचित समझा।

 बीरबल की व्याख्या सुन कर अकबर थोड़ी  देर शाँत रहे, फ़िर मुस्कुराते हुये बीरबल के पास आ कर बोले- बीरबल  तुम्हारा जवाब सुन कर मुझे बहुत बड़ी राहत मिल गई है।

 बीरबल ने भ्रमित हो कर अकबर की तरफ़ देखते हुये कहा- हुज़ूर मैं कुछ समझा नहीं।

 अकबर ने खुलासा किया- बीरबल अगर इस देश के प्राणी इतने मूर्ख न होते तो  मैं इन पर शासन कैसे कर पाता। और जब तक यह मुल्क़ मूर्खों से भरा रहेगा, तब  तक हम और हमारी पीढ़ियाँ यहाँ राज करती रहेंगी। जहाँ तक आरक्षण का सवाल है  तो तुम क्यों परेशान होते हो? तुम्हारे बच्चों को कौन सी नौकरी करनी है –  कल को जहाँगीर बादशाह बनेगा और तुम्हारे बच्चे शान-ओ-शौकत से उसके दरबार  में काम करेंगे। आरक्षण करने से मुझको यह फायदा हुआ कि मूर्खों की एक टोली  अब मूर्खों की दो टोलियों में बँट गई है – इन्हें जितना बाँटते जाओगे, शासन  करने में उतनी ही आसानी होगी। बीरबल तुम्हारे जवाब ने मेरे दिल पर से एक  काफ़ी बड़ा बोझ हटा दिया है।

 बीरबल के भी ज्ञान-चक्षु खुल गये और उसने मुस्कुराते हुये पास में रखे मदिरा के प्याले को मुँह से लगा लिया।*

----------


## mangaldev

*बाबरी के बाद अकबरी की आग
*By *पुरानी दिल्ली से सन्नी गोंड* 20/07/2012 20:45:००
http://visfot.com/index.php/permalink/6794.html से स-आभार 
*पुरानी दिल्ली में जामा मस्जिद के पास अतीत से निकलकर एक मस्जिद सतह पर उभर आई है. तीन हफ्ते पहले दिल्ली मेट्रो की खुदाई के दौरान मिली एक प्राचीन दीवार के ऊपर देखते ही देखते पूरी मस्जिद तैयार कर दी गई है. सरकारी दबाव भी मस्जिद के निर्माण को रोक पाने में असफल हो गया है. इधर दिल्ली सरकार स्थानीय विधायक शोएब इकबाल पर दबाव बनाकर किसी तरह मस्जिद निर्माण पर रोक लगाना चाहती है तो उधर शोएब इकबाल बातचीत में सरकार को भी चेतावनी भरे लहजे में संदेश दे रहे हैं कि अगर सरकार रास्ते में आई तो एक और बाबरी विवाद पैदा हो जाएगा. मस्जिद एक सार्वजनिक पार्क में बनाई जा रही है जो कि नेताजी सुभाष चंद्र बोस के नाम पर है.किस्सा शुरू हुआ तीन हफ्ते पहले जब मेट्रो फेज थ्री की मंडी हाउस लालकिले लाइन पर अंडरलाइन टनल की खुदाई के दौरान एक दीवार सामने आ गई. फेज 3 के मेट्रो लाइन की यह खुदाई सुभाष पार्क में जामा मस्जिद के पास हो रही थी। दीवार का पता चलते ही स्थानीय मुस्लिम बहुत आबादी के लोग सक्रिय हो गये और उन्होंने आनन फानन में इसे मस्जिद घोषित कर दिया. रातों रात शहतीरें और मीनारे निर्मित कर दी गई और चार छह दिनों के अंदर ही यहां दरियां बिछने लगी, नमाज अता की जाने लगी. क्योंकि मामला दिल्ली मेट्रो से जुड़ा था इसलिए इसकी तत्काल शिकायत दिल्ली सरकार से की गई. दिल्ली सरकार ने हस्तक्षेप भी किया लेकिन उसका कोई हस्तक्षेप काम नहीं आ रहा है. दिल्ली सरकार ने सीधे तौर पर कहा कि पुरातत्व विभाग द्वारा पुष्टि किये जाने पर ही वहां कोई निर्माण कार्य किया जा सकता है, के बाद भी स्थानीय विधायक शोएब इकबाल के इशारे पर निर्माण कार्य जारी रहा. स्थानीय अखबारों ने यह खबर भी छापी थी कि शोएब इकबाल को दिल्ली सरकार ने चेतावनी भी दी थी कि वे पुरातत्व महत्व की दीवार के साथ छेड़छाड़ करेंगे तो अच्छा नहीं होगा, लेकिन शोएब ने किसी की नहीं सुनी. प्रशासन ने निर्देश दिए थे कि पुरात्तव विभाग की शोध रपट के बाद ही निर्माण का फैसला लिया जाएगा, तब तक वे केवल वहां नमाज अदा कर सकते हैं.*
*लेकिन अगर आप उस जगह पर जाएं जहां पार्क पर कब्जा करके शोएब इकबाल मस्जिद बनवा रहे हैं तो आप पायेंगे कि सरकार की सभी पाबंदियों के बाद भी शोएब इकाबल खुद दिन रात बैठकर मस्जिद का निर्माण करवा रहे हैं. मस्जिद मिलने के बाद से ही असमंजस की स्थिति बरकरार है। खुदाई में जो थोड़ी सी दिवार दिखाई दे रही थी। उस पर नई दिवार का निर्माण कर शुरुआती रूप में मस्जिद की शक्ल दे दी गई है। जिस पर प्रशासन ने विरोध जताया था। निर्माण के बारे में दलील यह दी गई थी कि औरतो और बच्चों की सुरक्षा के लिए फौरी तौर पर छत बनाई गई है। प्रशासन के ऐतराज के बाद बाद निर्माण कार्य रोक दिया गया है। दिल्ली सरकार का कहना है कि इस मामले की जांच पुरात्तव विभाग करेगा। उसी के बाद मस्जिद के रहने और न रहने का निर्णय लिया जाएगा। हालात सामान्य बने रहे इसके लिए प्रशासन ने वहां पुलिस बल तैनात किए हैं। स्थिति को नियंत्रण में रखने के लिए शुक्रवार की सुबह जुमा होने की वजह से गाड़ियों के रूटों में भी फेर बदल किए गए थे.*
*मस्जिद मिलने के बाद से ही लोग तथाकथित पुरानी अकबरी मस्जिद को देखने के लिए वहां पहुंच रहे हैं। यहां आनेवालों में दिल्ली ही नहीं बल्कि दिल्ली के बाहर के भी मुसलमान हैं। मस्जिद होने के बारे में जो दलील दी जा रही है उसमें बताया जा रहा है कि सात हजार यार्ड में फैली ये मस्जिद 1857 में जमींदोज़ हो गई थी। जब 2008 में जामा मस्जिद की पुनर्विकास की बात आई थी तो उसी समय जामा मस्जिद के साथ इस मस्जिद अकबर-ए-अबादी की खुदाई और मरम्मत के बारे में एमसीडी को पत्र लिखा गया था। जब मस्जिद के पूर्ण निर्माण के बारे में वहां उपस्थित मटिया महल क्षेत्र से लोक जनशक्ति पार्टी के एएलए शोएब इकबाल से पूछा गया तो उन्होंने एमसीडी एक्ट का हवाला देते हुए कहा कि एक्ट के तहत खुदाई में मिली चीज जिसकी है उसे मिलनी चाहिए। उन्होंने आशा जताई है कि अगर सब कुछ ठीक रहा तो चार-पांच महीने में वे पूरी बनी मस्जिद में नमाज अदा करेंगे.*
*मस्जिद के मिलने के बाद से ही वहां दिल्ली मेट्रो का काम बंद है। फेज 3 की योजना के तहत इस मेट्रो लाइन को कश्मिरी गेट से केंद्रीय सचिवालय तक का सफर करना था। लेकिन मस्जिद मिलने की बात सामने आने के बाद इसके निर्माण की गति में थोड़ी कमी तो जरूर आई है। वैसे तो यह मेट्रो जमीन के नीचे-नीचे बन रही है। फिलहाल विवाद के ज्यादा बढ़ने से पहले ही दिल्ली मेट्रो ने गुरुवार को मस्जिद का क्षेत्र दिल्ली नगर निगम के हाथ में दे दिया.*
*सुभाष पार्क में हो रहे इस "अवैध" मस्जिद निर्माण के खिलाफ विश्व हिन्दू परिषद ने कड़ा एतराज जताया है. दिल्ली प्रदेश से जुड़ी विहिप की ईकाई ने न केवल मुख्यमंत्री शीला दीक्षित को पत्र लिखकर इस अवैध निर्माण को तत्काल रोकने के लिए कहा है बल्कि इसे शोएब इकबाल का एक षण्यंत्र बताकर उनके खिलाफ कार्रवाई की भी मांग की है. विश्व हिन्दू परिषद का कहना है कि दिल्ली में एक साजिश के तहत पुरातात्विक महत्व की जगहों पर मस्जिद बनाकर कब्जा किया जा रहा है. इसमें जंगपुरा और बीके दत्त कालोनी की मस्जिदें हैं. विहिप का कहना है कि खुदाई के दौरान जहां मंदिरों के अवशेष मिलते हैं तो क्या दिल्ली सरकार वहां मंदिर बनाने की अनुमति देगी? हालांकि इस मस्जिद कांड में दिल्ली सरकार के भी हाथ पांव फूले हुए हैं इसलिए वह शोएब इकबाल पर दबाव बनाकर यहां हो रहे निर्माण कार्य को रोकना चाहती हैं लेकिन जिस तरह तेजी से यहां मस्जिद को आकार दिया जा रहा है उससे लगता नहीं है कि दिल्ली सरकार इसे रोक पाने में कामयाब हो पायेगी.*
*शुक्रवार को जहां एक ओर शोएब इकबाल के समर्थकों ने निर्माण कार्य जारी रखा और जुमे की नमाज अता की वहीं दूसरी ओर विश्व हिन्दू परिषद ने सुभाष पार्क में हनुमान चालीसा का पाठ आयोजित किया था. हालांकि पुलिस ने विश्व हिन्दू परिषद के लोगों को लालकिले पर ही रोक दिया लेकिन अगर शोएब इकबाल की धमकियां सच साबित हुई और हिन्दूवादी संगठनों का विरोध बढ़ा तो तय है कि आनेवाले कुछ दिनों में पुरानी दिल्ली के इस इलाके में बाबरी के बराबर अकबरी मस्जिद का फसाद खड़ा होने से रोक पाना मुश्किल होगा.*

----------


## mangaldev

*अफगान राजकुमारी से निकाह करेंगे ईसाई राजकुमार राहुल?*
*अफगान राजकुमारी से निकाह करेंगे ईसाई राजकुमार राहुल?
By visfot news network27/06/2012 11:17:०० से सा-आभार* 

*खबर है कि राहुल गाँधी अफगानिस्तान के पूर्व राजा स्वर्गीय जहीर शाह की पोती से शादी रचाने जा रहे हैं. कभी कांग्रेस के सांसद रहे एम जे अकबर के संपादन में निकलने वाले 'दि सन्डे गार्डियन' ने यह ख़बर ब्रेक की है कि राहुल गाँधी का अफगानिस्तान की राजकुमारी से प्रेम सम्बन्ध है. यों तो पहले भी उनका नाम कई विदेशी युवतियों के साथ जोड़ा जाता रहा है लेकिन रिपोर्टों के अनुसार राहुल इस अफगान युवती से शादी करने के लिए तैयार हो गए हैं. अखबार का दावा है कि राहुल गाँधी इस लड़की के साथ दिल्ली के अमन होटल में देखे गए हैं. यह वाही होटल है जहाँ वे जिम करने जाते रहे हैं.
रिपोर्टों के अनुसार राहुल से शादी के लिए राजकुमारी ने इस्लाम धर्म छोड़कर इसी धर्म ग्रहण कर लिया है. प्रेमी युगल ने सोनिया गाँधी के सरकारी आवास पर रविवार की प्रार्थना में भी भाग लिया है.
इस ख़बर ने कई ऐसे सवाल खड़े किये हैं जो राहुल की राजनीति के प्रतिकूल साबित हो सकते हैं और जिनका जवाब देना उनके लिए संभव नहीं होगा. पहला सवाल यह है कि क्या राहुल गाँधी ईसाई हैं? धर्म उनका निजी मामला है लेकिन वे स्वयं अपने को हिन्दू बताते रहे हैं. उत्तर प्रदेश चुनाओं के बाद उन्होंने अपनी जाति भी लोगों को बताई थी कि वे ब्राह्मण हैं. 
**सुब्रमण्यम स्वामी पहले से यह बताते रहे हैं कि राहुल गाँधी का वास्तविक नाम 

*
*"राउल विन्ची"

 है.
**कन्या के धर्मांतरण से तो स्वामी का यह आरोप सही साबित होता लगता है कि राहुल वास्तव में ईसाई ही हैं 
लेकिन राजनीतिक मजबूरियों की वजह से वे अपने को ब्राह्मण हिन्दू बताते रहे हैं. इसका मतलब यह है कि राहुल अपने बारे में लोगों को गलत सूचनाएँ देते हैं.
दूसरा सवाल यह है कि क्या गाँधी परिवार ने या फिर अकेले सोनिया ने राहुल से शादी के लिए राजकुमारी के सामने धर्मांतरण की शर्त रखी थी. और राजकुमारी ने मजबूर होकर अपने को मुसलमान से ईसाई बना लिया? यदि ऐसा है तो यह गाँधी परिवार की धर्मनिरपेक्ष छवि को धूमिल करने वाला काम है. तीसरा सवाल यह उठता है कि राहुल गाँधी बहु स्त्रीगामी हैं. ख़बर में कहा गया है कि राहुल की पहले भी कई महिला मित्र रही हैं लेकिन अबकी बार वे इस लड़की से शादी करने जा रहे हैं.
अब सच क्या है यह हो सकता है कि आनेवाले दिनों में स्वयं राहुल के मुंह से निकले लेकिन राहुल के लिए यह शादी राजनीतिक रूप से भरी पड़ेगी. क्योंकि इससे राहुल की झूठ पर टिकी राजनीति की चूलें हिल जाएँगी. काम, प्रेम और परिवार भले ही उनका निजी मामला है लेकिन ऊपर के सवाल किसी भी राजनीतिक व्यक्ति के लिए गंभीर मुश्किलों की तरह हैं, राहुल जैसे व्यक्ति के लिए तो और भी क्योंकि अपनी गणित के अनुसार वे २०१४ में प्रधानमंत्री पद के उम्मीदवार हैं. कान्ग्रेस की जो हालत है उसमें राहुल की शादी कोढ़ में खाज का काम कर सकती है और मोदी जैसे धर्म की राजनीति करने वाले नेता के लिए प्रधानमंत्री की कुर्सी पाने का तर्क बन सकती है|*

----------


## manaw

घूस देने वाली कंपनियों पर हो जुर्माना              पिछले दिनों जब मध्यप्रदेश के तेरह स्नायु विशेषज्ञों के दवा कंपनी के खर्च पर विदेश जाने संबंधी चर्चा के दौरान एक मित्र अजय जैन ने मजेदार किस्सा सुनाया। उनके एक परिचित डॉक्टर अपने चाचा की मृत्यु हो जाने पर विमान से उनके निवास जा रहे थे। जैसे ही विमान में घुसे वहां बैठे उनके एक चिकित्सक मित्र ने जोर से आवाज लगाते हुए पूछा "कौन सी कंपनी से?" इस पर अत्यंत नाराजगी जताते हुए अंदर प्रवेश कर रहे चिकित्सक ने कहा "चाचा नहीं रहे और बाप के पैसों से जा रहा हूं।" इस किस्से को हंसी में भी उड़ाया जा सकता है लेकिन यह उस ईमानदार चिकित्सक की आंतरिक वेदना को अभिव्यक्त करते हुए यह दर्शाता है कि दवा कंपनियां किस हद तक चिकित्सकों के जीवन में प्रवेश कर चुकी हैं। इन चिकित्सक ने अब हवाई यात्रा के दौरान अपने नाम के आगे डॉक्टर लिखना तक बंद कर दिया है। मप्र से 13 चिकित्सकों के कंपनी खर्च पर विदेश जाने पर स्वास्थ्य संबंधी संसदीय समिति ने जबरदस्त आपत्ति लेते हुए प्रधानमंत्री से इस संबंध में शिकायत की थी। जिस पर प्रधानमंत्री सचिवालय ने भारतीय चिकित्सा परिषद को तुरंत कार्यवाही करने के निर्देश भी दिए थे। इसके बावजूद एक अन्य अमेरिकी कंपनी के खर्च पर देश के सौ चिकित्सक, जिसमें से करीब तीस मप्र के थे, बिना किसी झिझक के रूस जाने को रवाना हो गए थे। लेकिन एक बार पुन: "पत्रिका" द्वारा किए गए भंडाफोड़ से उपजी नाराजगी से भयभीत होकर ये सभी आधे रास्ते से वापस लौट आए। इस बीच यह समाचार भी आया कि भारत सरकार का जीवनरक्षक औषधियों का मूल्य निर्धारण करने वाला विभाग इंसुलिन के मूल्य में वर्ष में दूसरी बार वृद्धि करने की सोच रहा है। गौरतलब है कि इन सौ चिकित्सकों को भी एक अमेरिकी कंपनी जो कि मधुमेह की औषधि बनाती है, विदेश सैर पर ले जा रही थी। पिछले दिनों यह समाचार भी प्रकाश में आया कि विश्व की बड़ी दवाई कंपनियों जैसे ग्लेक्सो, फाईजर, मर्क, अबाट्, इली लिली, जॉनसन एंड जॉनसन एवं अल्लरजेन जैसी नामचीन कंपनियों पर 13 बिलियन डालर यानी करीब 73 हजार करोड़ का जुर्माना किया गया जो इन कंपनियों ने भरा है। यह जुर्माना इन कंपनियों द्वारा बीते चार वषोंü में अनेक अनिमितताओं के चलते किया गया था, जिसकी वजह से मरीजों पर विपरीत असर हुए हैं। यहीं नहीं, इस जुर्माने में चिकित्सकों को घूस देना भी शामिल माना गया। इन कंपनियों ने संबंधित गलत कायोंü के बदले करीब 73 हजार करोड़ रू. का जुर्माना भरा है। यहां यह उल्लेख भी महत्वपूर्ण है कि फाईजर पर सन् 2009 में अमेरिकी न्याय विभाग ने मधुमेह, बच्चों में नैराश्य संबंधित दवाईयों में बरती गई अनिमितताओं को लेकर करीब 3 अरब डॉलर यानि तकरीबन 18 हजार करोड़ रूपए का जुर्माना लगाया था। जबकि इन दवाइयों से उनकी आमदनी, जुर्माने से 9 गुना अधिक थी। वहीं दूसरी ओर भारत के बजट में स्वास्थ्य पर तकरीबन 20 हजार करोड़ रूपए प्रतिवर्ष खर्च किया जाता है। यानि की एक दवा कंपनी केवल जुर्माने में ही इतना अदा कर देती है कि वह 120 करोड़ की आबादी वाले भारत देश के सालभर के स्वास्थ्य संबंधी बजट के बराबर होता है। यानी अपना देश स्वास्थ्य पर एक वर्ष में जितना खर्च करता है, उतना तो नामचीन कंपनियां जुर्माना ही भर देती है। इतना अनाप शनाप लाभ कमाने की वजह से ही ये चिकित्सकों को "ऊपरी" लाभ भी पहुंचाती हैं। पिछले दिनों यह आंकड़ा भी सामने आया था कि दवा कंपनियां भारत के एक चिकित्सक पर औसत डेढ़ लाख रू. प्रतिवर्ष का "निवेश" करती है और भारत में चिकित्सकों की संख्या करीब 6 लाख के आसपास है। इससे हो रहे भ्रषचार की आकार का सहज ही अंदाजा लगाया जा सकता है। देश में चिकित्सकों द्वारा उपहार आदि लेने को लेकर अनेक नियम बने हुए हैं लेकिन उनका çRयान्वयन ठीक से नहीं हो पा रहा है। आवश्यकता इस बात की है कि घूस देने वाली दवाई कंपनियों पर भी कठोर कार्यवाही हो। बजाए सिर्फ नकद जुर्माने के उनके कामकाज पर 6 महीने से लेकर एक वर्ष तक की रोक लगाई जाए एवं इसके बाद पुन: दोषी पाए जाने पर उन पर स्थायी रोक लगे

----------


## manaw

घूस देने वाली कंपनियों पर हो जुर्माना           पिछले दिनों जब मध्यप्रदेश के तेरह स्नायु विशेषज्ञों के दवा कंपनी के खर्च पर विदेश जाने संबंधी चर्चा के दौरान एक मित्र अजय जैन ने मजेदार किस्सा सुनाया। उनके एक परिचित डॉक्टर अपने चाचा की मृत्यु हो जाने पर विमान से उनके निवास जा रहे थे। जैसे ही विमान में घुसे वहां बैठे उनके एक चिकित्सक मित्र ने जोर से आवाज लगाते हुए पूछा "कौन सी कंपनी से?" इस पर अत्यंत नाराजगी जताते हुए अंदर प्रवेश कर रहे चिकित्सक ने कहा "चाचा नहीं रहे और बाप के पैसों से जा रहा हूं।" इस किस्से को हंसी में भी उड़ाया जा सकता है लेकिन यह उस ईमानदार चिकित्सक की आंतरिक वेदना को अभिव्यक्त करते हुए यह दर्शाता है कि दवा कंपनियां किस हद तक चिकित्सकों के जीवन में प्रवेश कर चुकी हैं। इन चिकित्सक ने अब हवाई यात्रा के दौरान अपने नाम के आगे डॉक्टर लिखना तक बंद कर दिया है। मप्र से 13 चिकित्सकों के कंपनी खर्च पर विदेश जाने पर स्वास्थ्य संबंधी संसदीय समिति ने जबरदस्त आपत्ति लेते हुए प्रधानमंत्री से इस संबंध में शिकायत की थी। जिस पर प्रधानमंत्री सचिवालय ने भारतीय चिकित्सा परिषद को तुरंत कार्यवाही करने के निर्देश भी दिए थे। इसके बावजूद एक अन्य अमेरिकी कंपनी के खर्च पर देश के सौ चिकित्सक, जिसमें से करीब तीस मप्र के थे, बिना किसी झिझक के रूस जाने को रवाना हो गए थे। लेकिन एक बार पुन: "पत्रिका" द्वारा किए गए भंडाफोड़ से उपजी नाराजगी से भयभीत होकर ये सभी आधे रास्ते से वापस लौट आए। इस बीच यह समाचार भी आया कि भारत सरकार का जीवनरक्षक औषधियों का मूल्य निर्धारण करने वाला विभाग इंसुलिन के मूल्य में वर्ष में दूसरी बार वृद्धि करने की सोच रहा है। गौरतलब है कि इन सौ चिकित्सकों को भी एक अमेरिकी कंपनी जो कि मधुमेह की औषधि बनाती है, विदेश सैर पर ले जा रही थी। पिछले दिनों यह समाचार भी प्रकाश में आया कि विश्व की बड़ी दवाई कंपनियों जैसे ग्लेक्सो, फाईजर, मर्क, अबाट्, इली लिली, जॉनसन एंड जॉनसन एवं अल्लरजेन जैसी नामचीन कंपनियों पर 13 बिलियन डालर यानी करीब 73 हजार करोड़ का जुर्माना किया गया जो इन कंपनियों ने भरा है। यह जुर्माना इन कंपनियों द्वारा बीते चार वषोंü में अनेक अनिमितताओं के चलते किया गया था, जिसकी वजह से मरीजों पर विपरीत असर हुए हैं। यहीं नहीं, इस जुर्माने में चिकित्सकों को घूस देना भी शामिल माना गया। इन कंपनियों ने संबंधित गलत कायोंü के बदले करीब 73 हजार करोड़ रू. का जुर्माना भरा है। यहां यह उल्लेख भी महत्वपूर्ण है कि फाईजर पर सन् 2009 में अमेरिकी न्याय विभाग ने मधुमेह, बच्चों में नैराश्य संबंधित दवाईयों में बरती गई अनिमितताओं को लेकर करीब 3 अरब डॉलर यानि तकरीबन 18 हजार करोड़ रूपए का जुर्माना लगाया था। जबकि इन दवाइयों से उनकी आमदनी, जुर्माने से 9 गुना अधिक थी। वहीं दूसरी ओर भारत के बजट में स्वास्थ्य पर तकरीबन 20 हजार करोड़ रूपए प्रतिवर्ष खर्च किया जाता है। यानि की एक दवा कंपनी केवल जुर्माने में ही इतना अदा कर देती है कि वह 120 करोड़ की आबादी वाले भारत देश के सालभर के स्वास्थ्य संबंधी बजट के बराबर होता है। यानी अपना देश स्वास्थ्य पर एक वर्ष में जितना खर्च करता है, उतना तो नामचीन कंपनियां जुर्माना ही भर देती है। इतना अनाप शनाप लाभ कमाने की वजह से ही ये चिकित्सकों को "ऊपरी" लाभ भी पहुंचाती हैं। पिछले दिनों यह आंकड़ा भी सामने आया था कि दवा कंपनियां भारत के एक चिकित्सक पर औसत डेढ़ लाख रू. प्रतिवर्ष का "निवेश" करती है और भारत में चिकित्सकों की संख्या करीब 6 लाख के आसपास है। इससे हो रहे भ्रषचार की आकार का सहज ही अंदाजा लगाया जा सकता है। देश में चिकित्सकों द्वारा उपहार आदि लेने को लेकर अनेक नियम बने हुए हैं लेकिन उनका çRयान्वयन ठीक से नहीं हो पा रहा है। आवश्यकता इस बात की है कि घूस देने वाली दवाई कंपनियों पर भी कठोर कार्यवाही हो। बजाए सिर्फ नकद जुर्माने के उनके कामकाज पर 6 महीने से लेकर एक वर्ष तक की रोक लगाई जाए एवं इसके बाद पुन: दोषी पाए जाने पर उन पर स्थायी रोक लगे।

----------


## mangaldev

*बांग्लादेशी घुसपेठ को नजर अंदाज करना यानि* 

*आ बैल मुझे मार और बांग्लादेशी घुसपैठी*
पोस्टेड ओन: 27 Jul, 2012 जनरल डब्बा, न्यूज़ बर्थ, पॉलिटिकल एक्सप्रेस, सोशल इश्यू में
*मित्रों,मान लीजिए मेरे दरवाजे पर एक मरखंड (बदमाश) बैल बंधा हुआ है.अगर आपको उसके आसपास से गुजरने की मजबूरी है तो जाहिर है कि आप उससे एक सुरक्षित दूरी बनाकर चलिएगा.नहीं चलते हैं या फिर उसे उसकी मारक-क्षमता में होते हुए जान-बूझकर छेड़ते हैं तो जाहिर है कि आप अपनी किस्मत को अपने ही हाथों बिगाड़ना चाहते हैं.बैल तो बैल है वह तो मारेगा ही.
मित्रों,ऐसा ही कुछ हाल हमारी भारत सरकार और हमारे कथित धर्मनिरपेक्ष दलों का है.वह पहले तो असहिष्णु बांग्लादेशियों को अपने देश (घर) में घुस जाने देते हैं.फिर तात्कालिक लाभ यानि चुनाव में वोट के लिए उनके लिए राशन कार्ड,मतदाता पहचान-पत्र आदि की व्यवस्था करते हैं और जब वे बांग्लादेशी सामूहिक रूप से भारतीयों का कत्लेआम करने लगते हैं तब भी एक थेथर की तरह वे यही कहते फिरते हैं कि यह एक जातीय हिंसा है सांप्रदायिक नहीं है.मैं उन धर्मनिरपेक्षतावा  ियों से पूछता हूँ कि क्या असं में दंगे हिन्दू या मुस्लिम संप्रदाय की विभिन्न अन्रूनी जातियों के बीच हो रहे हैं?अगर नहीं तो फिर यह हिंसा कैसे सांप्रदायिक नहीं है?कांग्रेस के बडबोले नेता दिग्विजय सिंह इन दंगों को गुजरात के दंगों से अलग बता रहे हैं.पता नहीं उनके दावे का आधार क्या है?गुजरात दंगा जहाँ ट्रेन पर हमले से शुरू हुआ था वहीं असम के दंगों में दंगा पहले शुरू हुआ ट्रेनों पर हमले बाद में हुए.गुजरात में जहाँ हिन्दू हमलावर की भूमिका में थे और पुलिस मूकदर्शक थी वहीं असम में मुसलमान हमलावर हैं और यहाँ भी पुलिस मूकदर्शक है.
मित्रों,बांग्लादे  ी घुसपैठी न सिर्फ भारत बल्कि पडोसी म्यांमार की कानून-व्यवस्था और शांति के लिए भी समस्या बन गए हैं.हाल ही में म्यांमार के मूल निवासियों की जिन रोहिंग्या मुसलमानों से हिंसक झडपें हुई थीं और फलस्वरूप कई लोग मारे गए थे वे रोहिंग्या मुसलमान कोई और नहीं बल्कि यही बांग्लादेशी घुसपैठी हैं.कई साल पहले १९९४-९५ में मैं कटिहार जिले में रहता था.तब मैं अक्सर कोढ़ा से कटिहार सड़क मार्ग से आता-जाता था और देखता था कि सड़कों के किनारे धीरे-धीरे बधिया मुसलमानों (बांग्लादेशी घुसपैठियों का स्थानीय नाम) की बस्तियां उगती जा रही थीं.मेरा फुलवडिया स्थित खेत मो. इस्राईल जोतता था जो खुद भी स्वीकार करता था कि वह एक बांग्लादेशी घुसपैठी है.बाद में १९९६ में मेरे वहां रहने के दौरान ही फुलवडिया के एक गरीब धानुक की गाय रात में चोरी हो गयी.वह धानुक जाता-चक्की कूटना जानता था.कई दिनों तक भटकने के बाद उसने अपनी गाय को उन्हीं बधिया मुसलमानों में से एक के दरवाजे पर बंधी मिली.बेचारा दौड़ा-दौड़ा थाना गया परन्तु थानेदार ने मदद नहीं की.उसकी कथित मजबूरी यह थी कि तत्कालीन राज्य सरकार ने कथित रूप से उसे इन प्यारे अंतर्राष्ट्रीय मेहमानों पर हाथ डालने से मना कर रखा था.
मित्रों,पहले तो ये बांग्लादेशी भारत में भारत-पाक युद्ध के दौरान मानवीय आपदा के मारे अतिथि बनकर आए थे फिर उन्होंने यहीं पर स्थायी रूप से डेरा-डंडा ही जमा लिया.बाद में भी वे अपने भाई-भतीजों,बेटी-दामादों आदि को सीमापार से लाने लगे.इस तरह उनकी आबादी में बुलेट की रफ़्तार से बढ़ोतरी होती गयी.वैसे तो इनका धर्म भी भारतीय मुसलमानों की तरह इस्लाम ही है लेकिन ये भारतीय मुसलमानों की तरह सर्वधर्मसमभाव और सहिष्णुता में विश्वास नहीं करते.इनका मुख्य धंधा गायवंशीय पशुओं की चोरी करना और उनकी सीमापार तस्करी करना है जिसके चलते हाजीपुर तक में भी दूध की कमी पैदा हो रही है;पशुधन की क्षति तो हो ही रही है.जबतक इनकी आबादी स्थानीय आबादी से कम होती है तब तक तो ये गाय जैसे सीधे बने रहते हैं लेकिन जैसे ही जनांकिकी का आंकड़ा बदलता है ये वही सब करना शुरू कर देते हैं जो आज वे असम में कर रहे हैं.यह भले ही इस तरह की पहली घटना है परन्तु अंतिम नहीं है.आज जो असम में हो रहा है कल वही प. बंगाल में होगा और परसों वही बिहार में.
मित्रों,दिग्विजय सिंह जैसे साईनबोर्डवाले धर्मनिरपेक्षतावा  ी यह तो मानते हैं कि भारत में बांग्लादेशी घुसपैठी हैं लेकिन यह भी कुतर्क देते हैं कि उनमें हिन्दू भी शामिल हैं.परन्तु वे यह नहीं बताते कि उनमें हिन्दुओं की संख्या कितनी है?क्या वे सब्जी में नमक के बराबर नहीं हैं?फिर उनकी सरकार को उन हिन्दुओं को वापस भेजने से किसने रोक रखा है?भेजना है तो सभी बांग्लादेशियों को वापस भेजो फिर चाहे वे हिन्दू हों या मुसलमान.अब अगर एक लाख मुसलमान घुसपैठियों पर एक हिन्दू घुसपैठी है तो क्या यह बहाना बनाने या देश की एकता और अखंडता की रक्षा के लिए उन्हें वापस भेजने से बचने का आधार हो सकता है?
मित्रों,२००१ की जनगणना के अनुसार देश में ४ करोड़ बांग्लादेशी मौजूद थे. आईबी की ख़ुफ़िया रिपोर्ट के मुताबिक़ अभी भी भारत में करीब डेढ़ करोड़ से अधिक बांग्लादेशी अवैध रूप से रह रहे हैं जिसमें से ८० लाख पश्चिम बंगाल में और ५० लाख के लगभग असम में मौजूद हैं.वहीं बिहार के किशनगंज, कटिहार और पूर्णिया जिलों में और झारखण्ड के साहेबगंज जिले में भी लगभग ४.५ लाख बांग्लादेशी रह रहे हैं.राष्ट्रीय राजधानी क्षेत्र दिल्ली में १३ लाख बांग्लादेशी शरण लिए हुए हैं वहीं ३.७५ लाख बांग्लादेशी त्रिपुरा में डेरा डाले हैं.नागालैंड और मिजोरम भी बांग्लादेशी घुसपैठियों के लिए शरणस्थली बने हुए हैं.१९९१ में नागालैंड में अवैध घुसपैठियों की संख्या जहाँ २० हज़ार थी वहीं अब यह बढ़कर ८० हज़ार से अधिक हो गई है.असम के २७ जिलों में से ८ में बांग्लादेशी मुसलमान बहुसंख्यक बन चुके हैं.१९०१ से २००१ के बीच असम में मुसलामानों का अनुपात १५.०३ प्रतिशत से बढ़कर ३०.९२ प्रतिशत हो गया है.जाहिर है इन अवैध मुस्लिम बांग्लादेशी घुसपैठियों की वजह से असम सहित अन्य राज्यों का राजनीतिक, आर्थिक व सामाजिक ढांचा प्रभावित हो रहा है.हालात यहाँ तक बेकाबू हो चुके हैं कि ये अवैध मुस्लिम बांग्लादेशी घुसपैठिये भारत का राशन कार्ड इस्तेमाल कर रहे हैं, चुनावों में वोट देने के अधिकार का उपयोग कर रहे हैं व सरकारी सुविधाओं का जी भर कर उपभोग कर रहे हैं और देश की राजनीतिक व्यवस्था में आई नैतिक गिरावट का जमकर फायदा उठा रहे हैं.दुनिया में भारत ही एकलौता देश है जहां अवैध नागरिकों को आसानी से वे समस्त अधिकार स्वतः प्राप्त हो जाते हैं जिनके लिए देशवासियों को कार्यालयों के चक्कर लगाना पड़ते हैं.यह स्वार्थी राजनीति का नमूना नहीं तो और क्या है?
मित्रों,प्रत्येक स्थान और देश की अलग-अलग संस्कृति होती है.एक स्थान या देश से अगर दूसरे स्थान या देश में सामूहिक अप्रवासन होता है तो उससे सिर्फ खाने-पीने या पर्यावरण की या आर्थिक संसाधनों पर जोर पड़ने की समस्या ही नहीं उत्पन्न होती है बल्कि उससे सांस्कृतिक संघर्ष का भी खतरा पैदा हो जाता है.मान लीजिए और कल्पना कीजिए कि अगर भारत की आधी या चौथाई जनसंख्या ही रातोंरात अमेरिका में जा बसती है तो फिर अमेरिका का क्या हाल होगा?क्या तब अमेरिका अमेरिका रह जाएगा और भारत नहीं हो जाएगा?ठीक इसी तरह भारत के जिन जिलों में बांग्लादेशी घुसपैठी बहुमत में आ गए हैं वे भौगोलिक रूप से भले ही भारतीय हैं सांस्कृतिक रूप से भारतीय नहीं रह गए हैं.
मित्रों,आज ही खबर आई है कि ******* ने बांग्लादेशी अप्रवासी मुसलमानों के साथ हुई हिंसा पर नाराजगी व्यक्त करते हुए म्यांमार को आतंकी हमले की धमकी दी हैं.मतलब कि बांग्लादेशी घुसपैठ एक स्थानीय या एकदेशीय सामान्य नहीं है बल्कि “पैन इस्लामिकवाद” में विश्वास रखनेवाले उन सभी लोगों द्वारा रचा गया सुनियोजित षड्यंत्र है जो दुनिया के कई देशों में निवास कर रहे हैं.अब यह हम पर निर्भर करता है कि हम असम के दंगों से शिक्षा लेते हैं या नहीं.आनेवाले खतरे को भाँपते हुए बांग्लादेशी घुसपैठियों को वापस भेजने के पिछले कई दशकों में दी गए सुप्रीम कोर्ट के विभिन्न आदेशों पर अमल करते हैं (म्यांमार ने हाल के दंगों से सबक लेते हुए बांग्लादेशी घुसपैठियों को वापस बांग्लादेश भेजना शुरू कर भी दिया है.) या फिर शुतुरमुर्ग की तरह बालू में सिर छिपाकर यह सोंचने में लग जाते हैं कि खतरा खुद ही टल जाएगा.वैसे यह खतरा खुद-ब-खुद टलनेवाला नहीं है बल्कि दिन-ब-दिन भयावह स्वरुप अख्तियार करते जानेवाला है.*
http://brajkiduniya.jagranjunction.c...4%BE%E0%A4%A6/ से स-आभार**

----------


## mangaldev

*मुंबई हिंसा: 23 गिरफ्तार, भीड़ में शामिल लोगों ने चुराई पुलिस की बंदूकें*
भास्कर न्यूज नेटवर्क | Aug 12, 2012, 11:12AM IST
http://www.bhaskar.com/article/NAT-v...44987-NOR.html  से स-आभार 
*मुंबई/नई दिल्ली. मुंबई में शनिवार को हुई हिंसा के मामले में पुलिस ने 23 लोगों को गिरफ्तार किया है। पुलिस का कहना है कि भीड़ में शामिल लोगों ने दो एसएलआर राइफलें और एक पिस्टल चुरा ली है।इससे पहले, असम में जारी हिंसा शनिवार को मुंबई तक पहुंच गई। हाल में हुए असम दंगों के खिलाफ रजा एकेडमी ने आजाद मैदान में विरोध प्रदर्शन आयोजित किया था। 
इसमें भड़की हिंसा में दो लोगों की मौत हो गई। 55 लोग घायल हुए हैं। घटना के बाद पूरे महाराष्ट्र में हाईअलर्ट घोषित कर दिया गया है। गुस्साई भीड़ ने सबसे अधिक पुलिस पर हमला किया। पुलिस के 44 जवान घायल हुए हैं। 
मीडिया के लोगों से भी मारपीट की गई। लोगों ने पुलिस और आम लोगों के दर्जनभर वाहनों को आग लगा दी। न्यूज चैनलों की तीन ओबी वैन फूंक दी। भीड़ पर काबू पाने के लिए पुलिस ने लाठीचार्ज और हवाई फायरिंग की। आंसू गैस के गोले भी छोड़े गए।
रजा एकेडमी कर रहा था प्रदर्शन: रजा एकेडमी के साथ-साथ प्रदर्शन में अवामी विकास पार्टी (एवीपी) भी शामिल थी। दोनों मुंबई की स्थानीय संस्थाएं हैं। एवीपी शमशेर खान पठान की पार्टी है। प्रदर्शन का आयोजन असम और म्यांमार में अल्पसंख्यकों पर हो रही हिंसा के खिलाफ हुआ था। रजा एकेडमी ने हिंसा में शामिल होने से इनकार किया है।

एकेडमी के महासचिव मोहम्मद सईद ने कहा कि प्रदर्शन के दौरान कुछ लोग एकबारगी हिंसक हो गए। उन्होंने ही पथराव किए और आगजनी की। मुंबई पुलिस कमिश्नर अरुप पटनायक ने बताया कि घटना दोपहर बाद करीब तीन बजे शुरू हुई। प्रदर्शन के दौरान 50 हजार से अधिक लोग मैदान में जमा थे। हिंसा के दौरान 56 लोग घायल हुए। इन्हें दक्षिण मुंबई के सेंट जॉर्ज, जीटी और जेजे हॉस्पिटल में भर्ती कराया गया। सेंट जॉर्ज में भर्ती घायलों में से दो की इलाज के दौरान मौत हो गई।
मृतकों की पहचान मोहम्मद उमर (22 साल) और अलताफ शेख (18) के रूप में हुई है।केंद्र ने राज्यों से एहतियात बरतने को कहा: केंद्रीय गृहमंत्री सुशील कुमार शिंदे ने सभी राज्यों को एहतियात बरतने की सलाह दी है। खास तौर पर सड़क पर हो रहे प्रदर्शनों के दौरान। 

*

----------


## mangaldev

> नमाज में दिखा असम का दर्द 
> Saturday, 18 Aug 2012 11:40:04 hrs ईस्ट
> जयपुर 
> राजस्थान पत्रिका से स-आभार 
> जयपुर। राजधानी की जौहरी बाजार जामा मस्जिद में शुक्रवार को रमजान के आखिरी जुमे जुमातुलविदा की नमाज में नमाजियों का सैलाब उमड़ आया। जामा मस्जिद से लेकर सांगानेरी गेट व रामगंज चौपड़ तक नमाज के दौरान ढाई घंटे तक रोजेदार ही नजर आए। नमाज में असम में चल रही हिंसा के पीडित मुसलमानों की मदद के लिए चंदा दिया गया और सलामती की दुआ की। दोपहर 12.५० बजे मोअज्जन मुबारक साहब ने जैसे ही अजान दी, मस्जिद की ओर बच्चों से लेकर बुजुर्ग तक उमड़ने लगे। डेढ़ बजे तक तो नमाजियों की कतारें सांगानेरी गेट, बड़ी चौपड़, हवामहल बाजार और रामगंज चौपड़ तक नजर आई। मुफ्ती अमजद अली ने खुतबा पढ़ाकर नमाज अदा कराई।फितरा तीस रूपए देना है -अहमद हसन : इस बार रमजान के महीने में प्रत्येक मुसलमान को 30 रूपए प्रति व्यक्ति के हिसाब से फितरा निकालना है। मुफ्ती ए शहर हकीम अहमद हसन के जुमातुल विदा की नमाज में पढ़कर सुनाए गए पैगाम में यह जानकारी दी गई। मुफ्ती ने कहा, जकात और फितरा ईद से पहले निकाल देना है।*असम में सरकार पर विफलता का आरोप 
> असम में मुस्लिमों को बेघर करने और हत्याओं के विरोध में मोतीडूंगरी कुरेशियान मस्जिद के बाहर राजस्थान मुस्लिम फोरम ने प्रदर्शन किया। जमात-ए-इस्लामी हिन्द के राष्ट्रीय सचिव इंजीनियर मोहम्मद सलीम ने आरोप लगाया कि वहां की सरकार हिंसा रोकने में नाकाम रही है। मौलाना सरफराज इलाही, पैकर फारूख,कारी मोईनुद्दीन ने भी सम्बोघित किया।*हिलाल कमेटी की बैठक कल
> जौहरी बाजार जामा मस्जिद के इमाम मुफ्ती अमजद अली ने कहा कि चांद देखने के लिए हिलाल कमेटी की बैठक रविवार को होगी। जुमे की नमाज में तकरीर में उन्होंने कहा कि इस्लामी महीना 29 या 30 दिन का होता है, ऎसे में शनिवार को 29 दिन पूरे नहीं होते हैं। इसलिए कमेटी की बैठक में रविवार को लोगों से चांद की गवाही मांगी जाएगी।


*इस खबर से पता लगता हैकि जुम्मे की नवाज के दिन नगर या गाँव की नवाज के लिए एकत्रित हुए जनसमूह(मुस्लिमो) का राजनेतिक उपयोग मुल्ला-मोलावियो और मुस्लिम नेताओं द्वारा किस तरह किया जाता है|  *

----------


## ashwanimale

बहुत सही जवाब था अकबर का बीरबल को

----------


## mangaldev

*तीन साल में भारत आए डेढ़ लाख पाकिस्तानी*
http://www.jagran.com/news/national-15-lakhs-pak-people-came-to-india-in-three-years-9587350.html 
Updated on: Tue, 21 Aug 2012 08:43 PM (IST) से स-आभार
*नई दिल्ली। सरकार के मुताबिक, पिछले तीन साल में डेढ़ लाख से ज्यादा पाकिस्तानी नागरिक वैध वीजा पर भारत पहुंचे। गृह राज्यमंत्री एम रामचंद्रन ने लोकसभा को बताया कि वर्ष 2009 में 53,137, 2010 में 51,739 और 2011 में 48,640 पाकिस्तानी भारत आए थे। उन्होंने बताया कि पाकिस्तानी नागरिकों की वीजा अवधि बढ़ाने के आंकड़ों का केंद्रीय लेखाजोखा नहीं रखा गया था। सामान्य तौर पर पाकिस्तानी नागरिकों की वीजा अवधि स्वास्थ्य कारणों, रिश्तेदार की शादी में शामिल होने, निकट संबंधी के पास ठहरने या कारोबारी कारणों से छोटी अवधि के लिए बढ़ाई जाती है।नागपुर में रह रहे दो हजार पाकिस्तानी नागपुर। तकरीबन दो हजार से अधिक पाकिस्तानी नागरिक अपने विजिटग वीजा की समयावधि पूरी होने के बावजूद नागपुर में रह रहे हैं। तकरीबन नौ हजार सात सौ पांच पाकिस्तानी नागरिकों को भारत में नागपुर आने के लिए विजि¨टग वीजा प्राप्त हुआ था। यह वीजा 30, 45, 60, और 90 दिनों का था।करीब 2,46 पाकिस्तानी नागरिक यहां लंबी अवधि का वीसा लेकर आए थे और इनमें से 533 ने भारतीय नागरिकता प्राप्त कर ली थी। मगर इनमें से करीब 2013 पाकिस्तानी नागरिक वीसा अवधि समाप्ति के बावजूद अपने देश लौटे ही नहीं हैं।पुलिस उपायुक्त ने यह जानकारी आरटीआइ के तहत एक गैर सरकारी संगठन 'द नेशनल राइट टू इंफार्मेशन कमिटी' को दी है।पुलिस ने स्वीकार किया कि 1994 से यहां रह रहे पाकिस्तानी नागरिकों के नाम और पते की जानकारी नहीं है। आरटीआइ के तहत एनजीओ ने विदेश मंत्रालय और गृह मंत्रालय से भी 1960 से लेकर अब तक भारत यात्रा पर आए पाकिस्तानी नागरिकों की संख्या के बारे में जानकारी मांगी है।*

----------


## jaggajat

*कोयला खदान के लाइसेंस बांटने में किसके हाथ काले
Saturday, August 25, 2012, 16:38 
From ZEE News http://zeenews.india.com/hindi/news/**
पुण्य प्रसून बाजपेयी
**"बापू कुटिया से लेकर टाइगर प्रोजेक्ट तक की जमीन तले कोयला खदान"
**
इंदिरा गांधी ने 1973 में कोयला खदानों का राष्ट्रीयकरण किया तो मनमोहन सिंह ने 1995 में ही बतौर वित्त मंत्री कोल इंडिया लिमिटेड से कहा कि सरकार के पास देने के लिए धन नहीं है और उसके बाद कोल इंडिया में दोबारा ठेके पर काम होने लगा। पावर स्टील उद्योग के लिए कोयला खदान एक बार फिर निजी हाथों में जाने लगा। 

असल में कैग की रिपोर्ट इन्हीं निजी हाथों में खदान देने के लिए अगर बोली न लगाए जाने पर अंगुली उठाकर 1.86 लाख करोड़ के राजस्व को चूना लगाने की बात कर रही है तो इससे इतर एक दूसरा सवाल इस घेरे में छिप भी रहा है। वह है खदान का लाइसेंस पाने की होड़ में ही कमाई खोजना और पर्यावरण को ताक पर रखकर खदानों को बांटना। क्योंकि टाइगर रिजर्व के क्षेत्र में भी कोयला खनन होगा और झारखंड से लेकर बंगाल के आदिवासी बहुल इलाकों में आदिवासियों की जमीन पर कोयला खनन की इजाजत देकर आदिवासियों की कई प्रजातियो के अस्तित्व पर संकट मंडराने लगेगा। 

इतना ही नहीं, महाराष्ट्र के वर्धा में जिस की बापू कुटिया को लेकर देश संवेदनशील रहता है, उस वर्धा में 60 वर्ग मीटर की जमीन के नीचे खदान खोद दी जाएगी। असल में विकास की जिन नीतियों को सरकार लगातार हरी झंडी दे रही है उसमें पावर प्लांट से लेकर स्टील उद्योग के लिए कोयले की जरूरत है। और कोयले से करोड़ों का वारा न्यारा कर मुनाफा कमाने में 40 से ज्यादा कंपनियां सिर्फ इसीलिए बन गई जिससे उन्हें कोयला खदान का लाइसेंस मिल जाए। 

2005-09 के दौरान कोयला खदानों के लाइसेंस का बंदरबांट कंपनियों को जिस तर्ज पर किया गया, अगर उसकी फेरहिस्त देखें और लाइसेंस लेने-देने के तौर तरीके परखें तो पहला सवाल यही उठेगा कि लाइसेंस लेकर लाइसेंस बेचना भी धंधा हो गया। क्योंकि न्यूनतम पांच करोड़ के खेल में जब किसी भी कंपनी को एक ब्लॉक खदान मिलता रहा है तो 2005-09 के दौरान देशभर में डेढ़ हजार से ज्यादा कोयला खदान के ब्लॉक का लाइसेंस दिया गया है तो इन सभी को जोड़ने पर कितने लाख करोड़ के राजस्व का चूना लगा होगा, इसकी कल्पना भर ही की जा सकती है। 

असल में पहले कोयला मंत्रालय खादानो को बांटता था और लाइसेंस लेने के बाद कंपनियों को पर्यावरण मंत्रालय से एनओसी लेना पड़ता था। लेकिन अब जिसे भी कोयला खदान का लाईसेंस मिलेगा, उसे किसी मंत्रालय के पास जाने की जरूरत नहीं रहेगी। क्योंकि मंत्रियों के समूह में पर्यावरण मंत्रालय का एक नुमाइंदा भी रहेगा। लेकिन यह हर कोई जानता है कि मंत्रियों के फैसले नियम-कायदों से इतर बहुमत पर होते हैं। यानी पर्यावरण मंत्रालय ने अगर यह चाहा कि वर्धा में गांधी कुटिया के इर्द-गिर्द कोयला खदान न हो या फिर किसी टाइगर रिजर्व में कोयला खदान न हो तो भी उसे हरी झंडी मिल सकती है क्योकि मंत्रियों के समूह में वित्त, वाणिज्य और कृषि मंत्री की इसपर सहमति हो कि कोयला खदानों के जरिये ही उद्योग के क्षेत्र में विकास हो सकता है। 

मनमोहन सिंह के प्रधानमंत्री बनने के बाद बीते 2004 से 2009 तक में 342 खदानों के लाइसेंस बांटे गए जिसमें 101 लाइसेंसधारकों ने कोयले का उपयोग पावर प्लांट लगाने के लिए लिया। लेकिन इन पांच सालों में इन्हीं कोयला खदानो के जरिये कोई नया पावर प्लांट नहीं आ पाया। इन खदानों से जितना कोयला निकाला जाना था अगर उसे जोड़ दिया जाए तो देश में कहीं भी बिजली की कमी होनी नहीं चाहिए। लेकिन ऐसा हुआ नहीं। यानी एक सवाल खड़ा हो सकता है कि क्या कोयला खदान के लाइसेंस उन कंपनियों को दे दिए गए, जिन्होंने लाइसेंस इसीलिए लिए कि वक्त आने पर खदान बेचकर वह ज्यादा कमा लें। तो यकीनन लाइसेंस जिन्हें दिया गया उनकी सूची देखने पर साफ होता है कि खदान का लाइसेंस लेने वालों में म्यूजिक कंपनी से लेकर गुटका, गंजी और अखबार निकालने से लेकर मिनरल वाटर का धंधा करने वाली कंपनी भी है।

इतना ही नहीं, दो दर्जन से ज्यादा ऐसी कंपनियां हैं, जिन्हें न तो पावर सेक्टर का कोई अनुभव है और न ही कभी खदान से कोयला निकलवाने का कोई अनुभव। कुछ लाइसेंस धारकों ने तो कोयले के दम पर पावर प्लांट का भी लाइसेंस ले लिया और अब वह उन्हें भी बेच रहे हैं। मसलन सिंगरौली के करीब तीन पावर प्लांट और छह खदानें बिकने को तैयार हैं। एस्सार इन्हें खरीदना चाहता है और जो बेचना चाहते हैं वह लगाई जा रही कीमत से ज्यादा मुनाफा चाहते हैं। वहीं बंगाल, महाराष्ट्र,छत्तीस  ढ, मध्यप्रदेश, गोवा से लेकर ओडिशा तक कुल नौ राज्य ऐसे हैं, जिन्होंने कॉमर्शियल यूज के लिए कोयला खदानों का लाइसेंस लिया है और हर राज्य खदानों को या फिर कोयले को उन कंपनियों या कॉरपोरेट घरानों को बेच रहा है जिन्हें कोयले की जरूरत है। 

इस पूरी फेरहिस्त में डोमको स्मोक लैस फ्यूल लि., श्री बैद्यनाथ आयुर्वेद भवन लि., जय बालाजी इंडस्ट्री लिमेटेड, अक्षय इन्वेस्टमेंट लि., महावीर फेरो, प्रकाश इंडस्ट्री, पवनजय स्टील, श्याम ओआरआई लि. समेत 42 कंपनियां ऐसी हैं जिन्होंने कोयला खदान का लाइसेंस लिया है, लेकिन उन्होंने कभी खादानों की तरफ झांका भी नहीं। इनके पास कोई अनुभव न तो खदानों को चलाने का है और न ही खदानों के नाम पर पावर प्लांट लगाने का। यानी लाइसेंस लेकर अनुभवी कंपनी को लाइसेंस बेचने का यह धंधा भी आर्थिक सुधार का हिस्सा है। ऐसे में मंत्रियों के समूह के जरिये फैसला लेने पर सरकार ने हरी झंडी क्यों दिखाई यह समझना भी कम त्रासद नहीं है। 

जयराम रमेश ने 2010 में सिर्फ एक ही कंपनी सखीगोपाल इंटीग्रेटेड पावर कंपनी लि., को ही लाइसेंस दिए जाने पर सहमति जताई। लेकिन उनके पर्यावरण मंत्री बनने से पहले औसतन हर साल 35 से 50 लाइसेंस 2005-09 के दौरान बांटे गए। असल में जयराम रमेश के बतौर पर्यावरण मंत्री की आपत्तियों को भी समझना होगा कि उन्होंने अडानी ग्रूप का लाइसेंस इसलिए रद्द किया क्योकि वह ताडोबा के टाइगर रिजर्व के घेरे में आ रहा था। लेकिन अब हालात उल्टे है क्योकि इस वक्त कोयला मंत्रालय के पास 148 जगहों के खदान बेचने के लिए पड़े हैं। इसमें मध्य प्रदेश के पेंच कन्हान का वह इलाका भी है जहां टाइगर रिजर्व है। पेंच कन्हान के मंडला, रावणवारा, सियाल घोघोरी और ब्रह्मपुरी का करीब 42 वर्ग किलोमीटर में कोयला खदान निर्धारित किया गया है। इस पर कौन रोक लगाएगा यह दूर की गोटी है। लेकिन कोयला खदानों को जरिए मुनाफा बनाने का खेल वर्धा को कैसे बर्बाद करेगा, इसकी भी पूरी तैयारी सरकार ने कर रखी है। 

महाराष्ट्र में अब कहीं कोयला खदान बेचने की जगह बची है तो वह वर्धा है। इससे पहले वर्धा में बापू कुटिया के 10 किलोमीटर के भीतर पावर प्लांट लगाने की हरी झंडी राज्य सरकार ने दी तो अब बापू कुटिया और विनोबा भावे केन्द्र की जमीन के नीचे की कोयला खादान का लाइसेंस बेचने की तैयारी हो चुकी है। वर्धा के 14 क्षेत्रों में कोयला खदान खोजी गई है। 

किलौनी, मनौरा,बांरज, चिनौरा, माजरा, बेलगांवकेसर डोगरगांव, भांडक पूर्वी, दक्षिण वरोरा, जारी जमानी, लोहारा, मार्की मंगली से लेकर आनंदवन तक का कुल छह हजार वर्ग किलोमीटर से ज्यादा का क्षेत्र कोयला खादान के घेरे में आ जाएगा। यानी वर्धा की इन सभी खादानों में जिस दिन काम शुरू हो गया उस दिन से वर्धा की पहचान नए झरिया के तौर पर हो जाएगी। झरिया यानी झारखंड में धनबाद के करीब का वह इलाका जहां सिर्फ कोयला ही जमीन के नीचे धधकता रहता है और यह शहर कभी भी ध्वस्त हो सकता है इसकी आशंका भी लगातार है। 

खास बात यह है कि कोयला मंत्रालय ने वर्धा की उन खदानों को लेकर पूरा खाका भी दस्तावेजों में खींच लिया है। मसलन वर्धा की जमीन के नीचे कुल 4781 मीट्रिक टन कोयला निकाला जा सकता है जिसमें 1931 मीट्रिक टन कोयला सिर्फ आनंदवन के इलाके में है। इसी तरह आदिवासियों के नाम पर ओडिशा में खदान की इजाजत सरकार नहीं देती है लेकिन कोयला खदानों की नई सूची में झारखंड के संथालपरगना इलाके में 23 ब्लॉक कोयला खदान के लिए चुने गए हैं जिसमें तीन खदान तो उस क्षेत्र में हैं जहां आदिवासियो की लुप्त होती प्रजाति पहाड़िया रहती है। राजमहल क्षेत्र के पचवाड़ा और करनपुरा के पाकरी व चीरु में 90 फीसदी आदिवासी हैं। लेकिन सरकार अब यहां भी कोयला खदान की इजाजत देने को तैयार है। 

वहीं, बंगाल में कास्ता क्षेत्र में बोरेजोरो और गंगारामाचक दो ऐसे इलाके हैं जहां 75 फीसदी से ज्यादा आदिवासी हैं वहां पर भी कोयला खदाना का लाइसेंस अगले चंद दिनो में किसी न किसी कंपनी को दे दिया जाएगा। कैग रिपोर्ट आने के बाद किसी घोटाले का कोई आरोप कोयला मंत्रालय पर न लगे इसके लिए 148 कोयला खदानों के लिए अब बोली लगाने वाला सिस्टम लागू किया जा रहा है। लेकिन जिन इलाकों में कोयला खोजा गया है इस बार वही इलाका कटघरे में है। 
(लेखक के ब्लॉग से साभार)
(लेखक ज़ी न्यूज में प्राइम टाइम एंकर एवं सलाहकार संपादक हैं) 
*

----------


## jaggajat

*"एक नई सामाजिक अपराध की समस्या"
"गेंग-रेप व छोटी बच्चियों से रेप व उनसे भी गेंग रेप"* 
*में बलात्कार के मामलो में आज से लगभग दस वर्ष पूर्व की खबरों व मामलो पर जाना चाहता हूँ। तब आमजन के पास ना तो मल्टी मिडिया मोबाइल थे और ना ही इंटरनेट, टीवी, वीसीआर या सिनेमा हाल में फिल्मे देखी जाती थी। ग्रुप सेक्स की ब्ल्यू फिल्मे तो दूर साधारण ब्ल्यू फिल्म भी आसानी से वयस्कों को उपलब्द नही हो पाती थी। उस समय तक या उससे पहले अखबारो में रेप की खबरे यदाकदा ही पढ़ने को मिलती थी, गेंग-रेप का नाम भी सुनने नही मिलता था। लेकिन अब युवाओं को ही नहीं बच्चो को भी अपने मोबाइल इंटरनेट पर ग्रुप-सेक्स सहित सभी प्रकार की पोर्न फिल्मे सर्वत्र सुलभ है जिनमे रेप-गेंग-रेप  भी शामिल है यहाँ तक की बच्चो से(टीन एज लड़कियों) से ग्रुप-सेक्स व ग्रुप-रेप (गेंग रेप) की पोर्न-ग्राफी क्ल्पिंग मोबाइल्स के लिए बाजारों में उपलब्द  असमय ही पढ़ाई छोड़ चुके किशोर व युवक, अपने घर गाँव से दूर रहने वाले लडके-पुरुष आदि के लिए ये पोर्न सामग्री मनोरन्जन का  मुख्य साधन बन चुकी है। कोई किशोर व युवा सुबह उठ कर वायाम करने नही जाता  लेकिन रात में मोबाइल पर घर वालो केछुपके पोर्न  जरूर देख लेता है। जब मोका मिलता है तो आवेश में आकर तुरंत  प्रक्टिकल कर बेठता है लड़की के द्वारा शुरूआती छेड़छाड़ का विरोध करने पर जब वह उग्र होता है तो फलस्वरूप रैप की स्थिति पैदा होती है। इस दोरान रेप करने वाले के दिलो दिमाक दरंदगी सवार ही  जाती है वह हत्या के प्रयास व हत्या को भी अंजाम दे देता है।
           कठोर क़ानून बना कर इसे कुच्छ हद तक नियंत्रित जरूर किया जा सकता है लेकिन इसे रोका नही जा सकता। रोकने के लिए समाज सोच में लगातार फेलाई जा रही गन्दगी को क़ानून बनाकर ही नही एक सामाजिक अभियान चलाकर भी रोकना होगा।*

----------


## umabua

नई दिल्ली। आज पूरा देश बेगुनाह सरबजीत के लिए रो रहा है। पाकिस्तान में भारतीय कैदी सरबजीत को दो कैदियों के साथ मौत के घाट उतार दिया। चलिए हम आपको कैद से मौत तक की पूरी कहानी बताते हैं।

----------


## umabua

-28 अगस्त, 1990 को सीमा पार पाकिस्तान में सरबजीत सिंह गिरफ्तार। नौ महीने बाद उनके परिवार को एक पत्र प्राप्त हुआ, जिससे उनके पाकिस्तान की एक जेल में कैद होने की बात पता चली।

-1991, जासूसी और लाहौर व फैसलाबाद में हुए बम धमाकों का आरोप लगा। लाहौर की एक अदालत में मुकदमा चलाया गया। कोर्ट ने पाकिस्तान सैन्य कानून के तहत मौत की सजा सुनाई। बाद में इस सजा को हाई कोर्ट और सुप्रीम कोर्ट द्वारा बरकरार रखा गया।

-मार्च, 2006 में पाकिस्तानी सुप्रीम कोर्ट ने उनकी समीक्षा याचिका खारिज की। हालांकि खारिज करने का कारण मुकदमे की सुनवाई के दौरान सरबजीत के वकील का अनुपस्थित रहना बताया गया।

-तीन मार्च, 2008 को तत्कालीन पाकिस्तानी राष्ट्रपति परवेज मुशर्रफ ने सरबजीत की दया याचिका को वापस कर दिया।

- अप्रैल, 2008 में परिजनों ने सरबजीत से लाहौर जेल में मुलाकात की।

- मई, 2008 में पाकिस्तान सरकार ने सरबजीत को फांसी दिए जाने पर अनिश्चितकालीन रोक लगाई।

----------


## umabua

-26 जून, 2012 को यह खबर आईं कि राष्ट्रपति आसिफ अली जरदारी ने सरबजीत की मौत की सजा को उम्रकैद में बदल दिया है। आमतौर पर पाकिस्तान में उम्रकैद की सजा 14 साल के लिए होती है और सरबजीत पहले ही 22 साल सजा काट चुके थे, लिहाजा शीघ्र रिहा होने की खबर से आईं खुशियों पर तुरंत तुषारापात करते हुए पाकिस्तान ने ऐसी किसी सूचना से इंकार किया। बाद में कहा कि ये खबर दूसरे कैदी सुरजीत सिंह के संबंध में थी।

26 अप्रैल, 2013 को जेल में अन्य कैदियों के हमले में गंभीर रूप से घायल हुए।

02 मई, 2013 को करीब 1.30 रात को निधन।

----------


## umabua

कोट लखपत जेल।

-पाकिस्तान के लाहौर में कोट लखपत के पास स्थित इस मशहूर जेल को सेंट्रल जेल लाहौर के नाम से भी जाना जाता है। हालांकि पाकिस्तान की किसी भी जेल की हालत ऐसी नहीं है, जिसकी सुरक्षा व्यवस्था पर भरोसा किया जा सके, लेकिन इस जेल में कैदियों पर होने वाले हमले और उन्हें दी जाने वाली यातनाओं की हालिया खबरें यहां के कैदियों की सुरक्षा की पोल खोलने के लिए काफी हैं। हाल ही में इसी जेल में बंद भारतीय कैदी चमेल सिंह की भी रहस्यमय परिस्थितियों में मौत हो गई थी। करीब 4000 कैदियों की क्षमता वाली इस जेल में जुल्फिकार अली भुट्टो समेत कई मशहूर हस्तियां बतौर कैदी रह चुकी हैं।

जिन्ना अस्पताल

-करीब 105 एकड़ में बने लाहौर के इसी अस्पताल में सरबजीत का इलाज चल रहा था। करीब 1500 बिस्तरों की क्षमता वाले इस अस्पताल में 65 फिजिशियन और सर्जन सलाहकारों की टीम है। 1994 में इस अस्पताल ने काम करना शुरू किया। पूरी तरह की पैथोलॉजी और रेडियोलॉजी सेवाओं से लैस इस अस्पताल में आमतौर पर सभी चिकित्सा विभाग काम करते हैं। माना जाता है कि लाहौर का यह दूसरा सबसे अच्छी सेवाएं देने वाला अस्पताल है।

कौन है सरबजीत सिंह

भारत-पाकिस्तान सीमा पर स्थित भिखीविंड के रहने वाले थे। यह पंजाब (भारत) के तरनतारन जिले में पड़ता है। इनकी शादी सुखप्रीत कौर से हुई है। इनकी दो बेटियां स्वप्नदीप और पूनम कौर हैं। सरबजीत की बहन दलबीर कौर उनकी रिहाई को लेकर हर स्तर पर लंबे अर्से से मुहिम चलाए हुए थी।

 महज एक छोटी सी गलती और 22 साल बाद दर्दनाक अंत। पाकिस्तान के जेल की यातना सुनकर ही आपके पैरों तले जमीन खिसक जाएगी। उस यातना को भोगना किसी दोजख की जिन्दगी से कम नहीं थी। जरा महसूस कीजिए उस दर्द को जो एक बाप अपनी बेटी को पूरी जिन्दगी देख भी नहीं पाया। जी हां, हम बात कर रहे हैं सरबजीत सिंह की।

भिखीविंड के रहने वाले सरबजीत सिंह ने हर वो यातना सहा जो एक बेगुनाह को नहीं दी जानी चाहिए। इनका घर पंजाब (भारत) के तरनतारन जिले में पड़ता है। शादी के बाद इनको शराब की लत लग गई। सरबजीत के परिजनों का दावा है कि 28 अगस्त, 1990 की एक शाम नशे की हालत में सरबजीत सरहद पार कर पाकिस्तान पहुंच गया। उसके बाद सरबजीत कभी घर नहीं लौटा। सरबजीत की बड़ी बेटी स्वप्नदीप उस वक्त महज तीन वर्ष की थी। छोटी बेटी पूनम मां के पेट में थी। पाकिस्तानी दस्तावेज के मुताबिक 29 और 30 अगस्त के दरम्यान ही पाकिस्तानी सेना ने उसे सरहदी इलाके से गिरफ्तार किया था।

----------


## umabua

सरबजीत पर पाकिस्तान की जेल में दो कैदियों ने हमला कर दिया। इससे इसकी मौत हो गई। चलिए एक घटना बताते हैं कि कैसे महज 24 घंटे में पाकिस्तान ने पलटी मारी और सरबजीत की जिन्दगी उस दोजख में जीने को मजबूर हो गई थी।

चौबीस घंटे के अंदर पाकिस्तान ने भारत का दिल टुकड़े-टुकड़े कर डाला था। सरहद पार से एकाएक खबर आई थी कि पाकिस्तानी राष्ट्रपति ने वहां की जेल में 22 साल से कैद भारतीय सरबजीत सिंह की रिहाई पर मोहर लगा दी है। लेकिन अभी 24 घंटे नहीं बीते थे कि सरबजीत की जगह सुरजीत का नाम सामने आ गया। यानी सरबजीत नहीं सुरजीत की रिहाई होगी। सुरजीत की रिहाई भी भारत के लिए सुखद खबर थी, लेकिन इसमें पाकिस्तान को श्रेय देने जैसा कुछ नहीं। सुरजीत 30 साल से पाकिस्तानी जेल में उम्र कैद की सजा काट रहे थे, जो पूरी हो गई थी। उन्होंने अपनी सजा पूरी की और रिहा हो गए। सरबजीत का मामला अलग है।

----------


## umabua

उन्हें पाकिस्तानी अदालत ने फांसी की सजा सुनाई थी, लेकिन उन्होंने दया याचना की थी और तब से भारत की ओर से डिप्लोमेटिक कोशिशें जारी थीं कि पाक उन्हें रिहा कर भारत भेज दे। जब पाक राष्ट्रपति आसिफ अली जरदारी आए थे तो भारत ने पाकिस्तानी कैदी डॉ. खलील चिश्ती को, जो यहां 30 साल से कैद थे रिहा कर दिया था। तब यही उ मीद की गई थी कि पाकिस्तान भी जल्द ही सरबजीत को रिहा कर देगा। हुआ भी ऐसा ही। लेकिन सरबजीत कैसे सुरजीत में बदल गया पता ही नहीं चला। पाक के इस झटके ने सरबजीत ही नहीं पूरे भारत का दिल तोड़ दिया था। पीएम को भी अपना ये खास दर्द पत्र के जरिए बताया था सरबजीत।

----------


## umabua

जेल में दो कैदियों द्वारा पिटाई से सरबजीत सिंह की मौत हो गई। पाकिस्तान की जेल में सरबजीत सिंह की बेरहमी से पिटाई करने वाले मुख्य आरोपी ने बदला लेने के लिए उन्हें मारने की योजना बनाई थी। भारतीय नागरिक पर हमले के मामले में दो सजायाफ्ता कैदियों पर हत्या के प्रयास का मामला दर्ज किया गया था।

पुलिस उप महानिरीक्षक (जेल) मलिक मुबाशिर द्वारा तैयार की गई प्रारंभिक रिपोर्ट के मुताबिक आरोपी अमेर आफताब और मुदस्सर ने कहा था कि वे सरबजीत से नफरत करते थे क्योंकि वह लाहौर में 1990 में हुए बम विस्फोट का दोषी था, जिसमें 14 पाकिस्तानी मारे गए थे। वे इस हमले में मारे गए लोगों की मौत का बदला लेना चाहते थे। यह दोनों कैदी फांसी पाने की कतार में हैं। 49 वर्षीय सरबजीत पर हमले के बारे में दोनों कैदियों ने कहा कि उन्होंने चम्मचों को धारदार बनाया था ताकि उसका चाकू की तरह इस्तेमाल किया जा सके। उन्होंने घी के कनस्तर के टुकड़ों से ब्लेड बनाया और ईटों को इकट्ठा किया।


रिपोर्ट में आरोपियों के हवाले से कहा गया था कि जैसे ही उन्हें मौका मिला उन्होंने अपनी योजना को अंजाम दिया। हालांकि वे इस सवाल का संतोषजनक जवाब नहीं दे पाए थे कि हाल में ही क्यों उन्होंने सरबजीत से नफरत करनी शुरू की और उन्हें मारने की योजना बनाई जबकि दोनों कोट लखपत जेल में कई वर्षो से हैं। मुदस्सर 2005 से जबकि आफताब 2009 से जेल में बंद है। जब जांचकर्ताओं ने उनसे पूछा कि क्या किसी ने उन्हें सरबजीत को मारने के लिए उकसाया या उनकी मदद की तो दोनों ने किसी धार्मिक या कट्टरपंथी संगठन से जुड़ाव से इन्कार कर दिया। सूत्रों के मुताबिक पाकिस्तानियों की मौत का बदला लेने की बात कहकर वे आसानी से अपने जघन्य अपराध के लिए सहानुभूति बटोर सकते हैं।

----------


## umabua

अब सरबजीत सिंह नहीं रहे। पाकिस्तान के कोट लखपत जेल में बंद सरबजीत सिंह ने अपनी रिहाई के लिए प्रधानमंत्री मनमोहन सिंह, संप्रग अध्यक्ष सोनिया गांधी और भाजपा को पत्र लिखा था। हिंदी में लिखे इन पत्रों में सरबजीत ने भारत सरकार द्वारा अपनी रिहाई का मामला संयुक्त राष्ट्र संघ को सौंपने की मांग की थी।


पीएम ने नाम सरबजीत सिंह का खत

सेवा में

श्रीमान प्रधानमंत्री

डॉ.मनमोहन सिंह जी

'मैं सरबजीत सिंह, भारतीय कैदी पाकिस्तान की जेल में रिहाई के लिए बाट जोह रहा हूं। जब सारी दुनिया के सामने यह साफ हो गया है कि मैं निर्दोष हूं, उसके बाद भी मुझे पाकिस्तानी हुकूमत रिहा क्यों नहीं कर रही है। कृपा करके आप पाकिस्तान की हुकूमत के साथ-साथ विश्व स्तर पर मेरा मामला उठाएं। यह मामला यूएनओ को दें ताकि मेरी रिहाई जल्द हो सके। मैं आपका और हर देशवासी का कर्जदार हूं, जिन्होंने अब तक मेरी इतनी मदद की है। आपकी बड़ी कृपा होगी।'

-भारत का सेवक और पाक में गुलाम, सरबजीत सिंह।

----------


## umabua

सरबजीत सिंह के चार परिजनों के लिए पाकिस्तानी वीजा का इंतजाम करने वाले राष्ट्रीय अनुसूचित जाति आयोग के उपाध्यक्ष राजकुमार विर्क का कहना है कि सरबजीत की पहले ही मौत हो चुकी थी। उन्होंने सवाल किया कि ऐसे में पाक सरकार ने सरबजीत के परिजनों को लाहौर दौरे की अनुमति देने और इलाज का नाटक क्यों किया। इस बीच सरबजीत की हालत बेहद नाजुक बनी हुई है। डाक्टरों के मुताबिक वेंटिलेटर के बिना वह सांस नहीं ले पा रहे हैं और उनकी लगातार खराब होती जा रही है।

डाक्टरों के मुताबिक सरबजीत क हालत लगातार ब्रेन डेड की तरफ बढ़ रही है। लेकिन उसके परिवार या सरकार की इजाजत के बिना न तो उन्हें वेंटिलेटर से हटाया जा सकता है न ही ब्रेन डेड घोषित किया जा सकता है। आयोग के उपाध्यक्ष विर्क ने बताया कि उन्होंने पीड़ित की बहन दलबीर कौर से बात की थी। दलबीर कौर ने उन्हें बताया कि डॉक्टरों के मुताबिक उनके भाई ब्रेन डेड हो चुके हैं।

उल्लेखनीय है कि लाहौर की कोट लखपत जेल में कैदियों के जानलेवा हमले में बेहद गंभीर रूप से घायल हुए भारतीय नागरिक सरबजीत का इलाज करने वाले जिन्ना अस्पताल के डॉक्टरों ने मंगलवार को हाथ खड़े कर दिए। उन्होंने पीड़ित की बहन दलबीर कौर से सरबजीत को वेंटिलेटर से हटाने की अनुमति मांगी है।

वहीं, दलबीर कौर ने दैनिक जागरण के साथ फोन पर हुई बातचीत में सरबजीत की हालत के बारे में पूछने पर रोते हुए कहा कि वह ठीक नहीं है। वह जिन्ना अस्पताल में चल रहे सरबजीत के इलाज पर संतुष्ट नहीं हैं। उन्होंने आशंका प्रकट की है कि सरबजीत को कृत्रिम सांस से जिंदा रखा जा रहा है। दलबीर ने कहा कि उन्होंने भारत सरकार से अपील की है कि सरबजीत को देखने के लिए भारतीय डाक्टरों की टीम भेजी जाए। बेशक पाकिस्तान के डाक्टरों ने सरबजीत के ब्रेन को डेड घोषित किया है, लेकिन इसके बावजूद वह उसे वेंटीलेटर से हटाने को नहीं कहेंगी। वह इंतजार कर रही हैं कि भारतीय डाक्टरों की टीम अस्पताल पहुंचे और सरबजीत की जांच करे।

इस बीच, सरबजीत के वकील अवैस शेख ने बताया कि डॉक्टरों द्वारा पीड़ित की हालत बताने के बाद दलबीर कौर ने मंगलवार को ही भारत लौटने की परिजनों की इच्छा जाहिर की थी। बाद में उन्होंने बुधवार सुबह लौटने का फैसला किया। सरबजीत की बहन के साथ ही उनकी पत्नी सुखप्रीत कौर और दोनों बेटियां बुधवार सुबह 11 बजे वाघा सीमा से होकर भारत पहुंचेंगी।

मंगलवार रात जिन्ना अस्पताल से लौटे शेख ने बताया कि डॉक्टरों ने उनकी दवाइयां भी बदलीं, लेकिन उनका कोई असर नहीं हो रहा है। शेख बुधवार को लाहौर हाई कोर्ट में सरबजीत के इलाज के लिए भारतीय डॉक्टरों को पाक दौरे की अनुमति देने के लिए याचिका दायर करेंगे। इससे पहले, अल्लामा इकबाल मेडिकल कॉलेज के प्रिंसिपल महमूद शौकत ने सरबजीत की हालत बिगड़ने की पुष्टि की थी।

----------


## umabua

पाकिस्तान जेल में 23 साल से बंद भारतीय कैदी सरबजीत सिंह ने पाक के जिन्ना अस्पताल में दम तोड़ दिया। सरबजीत की मौत को लेकर सिर्फ उनके परिवार या गांव में ही आक्रोश नहीं है बल्कि पूरे देश ने उसकी मौत पर दुख प्रकट किया है। आम लोगों ने इस मामले को लेकर सरकार की लापरवाही पर भी सवाल उठाए हैं। जम्मू-कश्मीर, लाहौर, अमृतसर, मुबंई और सरबजीत के गांव तरनतारन में लोगों ने पाक और भारत सरकार के खिलाफ जमकर नारेबाजी करना शुरू कर दिया है। माइक्रो ब्लॉगिंग साइट ट्विटर पर लोगों ने सरकार को जमकर कोसा।

----------


## umabua

-अरविंद लिखते हैं कि जब 1984 के सिख विरोधी दंगों में दोषी पाए जाने वाले दिल्ली के पूर्व सांसद सज्जन कुमार को कोर्ट ने बरी कर दिया तब एक बार न्याय का अपमान हुआ था और आज एक बार फिर जब सरबजीत की पाकिस्तान में मौत हो गई तब दोबारा न्याय को ठुकराया गया है।

-दीप्ति लिखती हैं कि जैसे दिल्ली गैंगरेप मामले में भी एक तरह से सरकार की हार हुई थी और आज एक बार फिर सरकार हार गई है।

-सुषमा लिखती हैं कि आखिर प्रधानमंत्री ने इस मामले पर अपनी चुप्पी तोड़ी। लेकिन कहा क्या, महज दो शब्द कि वे सरबजीत के परिवार के साथ हैं।

-हिना लिखती हैं कि अब तो सरकार को जाग जाना चाहिए। और कितनी देर होगी। अब सब खत्म हो रहा है। मासूम और बेगुनाहों को सजा मिलती रहती है और सरकार पाक के खिलाफ कोई कदम नहीं उठाती है।

-मिथुन लिखते हैं कि सरबजीत की जिन हालातों में मौत हुई है सरकार उनके लिए जीते जी तो कुछ नहीं कर पाई कम से कम उन्हें शहीद का दर्जा देके तो अपनी खामियां ढक सकती है।

----------


## umabua

पाकिस्तान में भारतीय कैदी सरबजीत सिंह की मौत पर भाजपा और कांग्रेस ने पाक को आड़े हाथ लेते हुए उसे सरबजीत का हत्यारा बताया है। वहीं, गुजरात के मुख्यमंत्री नरेंद्र मोदी ने पूरे मसले पर भारत और पाकिस्तान सरकार पर देश की जनता को गुमराह करने का आरोप लगाया है।

मोदी ने अपने ट्वीट में भारत और पाक सरकार पर निशाना साधा है। उन्होंने लिखा है कि दोनों देशों की सरकार ने आम आदमी को ठगा और इस मामले की सच्चाई जल्द से जल्द सामने आनी चाहिए।

प्रधानमंत्री मनमोहन सिंह ने भी सरबजीत की मौत पर शोक प्रकट करते हुए कहा कि जिन लोगों ने उसपर हमला किया है उन्हें कड़ी से कड़ी सजा मिलनी चाहिए। इस मामले में न्याय होना चाहिए। मनमोहन सिंह ने कहा कि सरबजीत का अंतिम संस्कार पूरे रीति रिवाज के साथ किया जाएगा। प्रधानमंत्री ने सरबजीत को भारत का वीर सपूत कहा है। उन्होंने लाहौर जेल में सरबजीत पर हुए प्राणघातक हमले के मुद्दे पर मानवीय रवैया नहीं अपनाने के लिए पाकिस्तान को आड़े हाथों लिया।

कांग्रेसी नेता मनीष तिवारी ने सरबजीत की मौत के लिए पाक सरकार को जिम्मेदार ठहराया है। उन्होंने कहा कि साजिश के तहत सरबजीत की हत्या की गई है।

उधर, पंजाब के मुख्यमंत्री प्रकाश सिंह बादल और भाजपा नेता सुषमा स्वराज ने भी इसको साजिश के तहत हत्या बताया।

गौरतलब है कि 23 साल से पाकिस्तान के लखपत जेल में बंद भारतीय कैदी सरबजीत सिंह पर 26 अप्रैल को हमला हुआ था। छह दिनों तक वो पाक के जिन्ना अस्पताल में जिंदगी और मौत की लड़ाई लड़ रहा था। सरबजीत के सिर पर गहरी चोट आई थी जिसकी वजह से वे कोमा में चले गए थे। उन्हें वेंटिलेटर पर रखा गया था, लेकिन अंत में वे जिंदगी की जंग हार ही गए।

----------


## vedant thakur

इन प्रविष्टियों को फुर्सत के लम्हात में बैठकर पढूंगा उसके बाद टिप्पणी करूँगा यार.............

----------


## Abhimanyu

पाकिस्तान की नापाक हरकत के बाद अब किसका इंतजार कर रही है सरकार?

----------


## Shri Vijay

________________

----------


## Shri Vijay

___________________

----------


## Shri Vijay

_____________

----------


## Shri Vijay

___________________

----------


## Shri Vijay

__________

----------


## Shri Vijay

*प्याज के आगे दिल्ली की मुख्यमंत्री शीला दीक्षित भी हार गई हैं. उन्होंने अपना दुखड़ा बताते हुए कहा कि उन्होंने खुद हफ्तों बाद प्याज खाया है. अब आप ही सोचिए कि आपको कब प्याज खाने को नसीब होगा...............*

----------


## Shri Vijay

_____________

----------


## loolugupta

bahut hi badhiya prastuti hai mitra

----------


## loolugupta

desh ke upar byangya lajwab hai

----------

